# To my true friends here in Dim..



## collared Princess (May 4, 2010)

Im posting this to all my friends here..
Entertainment Tonight will air a very nice Mothers Day special they did on me.The program airs part of next week May 10th on CBS at 7:30..
Philippe and the kids surprised me with breakfast in bed.ET gave me a makeover and a limo into the city for dinner and to Nancy's club in the city..


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2010)

Said it on FF, I'll repeat it here:

Awesome! Another chance for you to set fat acceptance back a few more years. Thanks for making our lives harder.


----------



## Slykrug (May 4, 2010)

You give one person so much power. I highly doubt most have ever heard of the fat acceptance movement or that it is being held back by one person.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 4, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Im posting this to all my friends here..
> Entertainment Tonight will air a very nice Mothers Day special they did on me.The program airs part of next week May 10th on CBS at 7:30..
> Philippe and the kids surprised me with breakfast in bed.ET gave me a makeover and a limo into the city for dinner and to Nancy's club in the city..



umm very nice? i hope your not using the word "nice" loosly.


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2010)

Another chance for you to make us look like laughingstocks? Thanks for the warning.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 4, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Another chance for you to make us look like laughingstocks? Thanks for the warning.


 
If who you are is threatened by one woman who happens to live by her own agenda, then perhaps you need to re-examine your own system of belief.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

I'm happy for anyone that can get on tv! (in situations like collared princess's, not like showing up on America's Most Wanted)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I'm happy for anyone that can get on tv! (in situations like collared princess's, not like showing up on America's Most Wanted)



Reference.


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Jes (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Im posting this to all my friends here..
> Entertainment Tonight will air a very nice Mothers Day special they did on me.The program airs part of next week May 10th on CBS at 7:30..
> Philippe and the kids surprised me with breakfast in bed.ET gave me a makeover and a limo into the city for dinner and to Nancy's club in the city..



Did Philippe propose?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

Alright, I respect Beej and Mathias a lot but come on....one woman is not going to set the community back years nor is EVERYTHING she does going to turn the community into a laughing stock.

Where I'm from everyone knows I'm an F/A and so far I've yet to have ANYONE outside of the community ask me about CP. I go places and nobody looks at me funny, my g/f could care less who I'm associated with and every day life does not suck because of what CP says and does.

If CP goes on tv and is shown having a nice dinner with Phillipe and her children, what is she doing wrong? No disrespect intended but what if ET posted a segment on Goddess Patty going to dinner with her family? Nofetishes, no extracurricular activity just a family out to eat. Do we crucify her too like we're doing to CP? Now if she was doing a segment where she sits on her kids and farts or makes Phillipe dance around singing the Swedish version of Another One Rides a Bus....then I wouldn't be so forgiving, but this doesn't appear to be the "I want to be 1,000 pounds" type of broadcast. Let's back off a little and see how this develops before we get the tar and feathers ready.

I don't condone everything she does, but have we as a whole become so self-image conscious that we are quick to dismiss anything and anyone that may possibly make things look bad?


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> Did Philippe propose?



We are working out the details for the proposal and wedding..just not sure wich show it will be on,but it will be this summer


----------



## SparkGirl (May 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the info Donna...I will def keep an eye out for the show. It sounds like they treated you in a positve way. You're a very nice lady and that's exactly what you deserve. I hope you have a great mother's day *


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> We are working out the details for the proposal and wedding..just not sure wich show it will be on,but it will be this summer



uh...it has to be on a show? you can't just get proposed to in the park or at a restaurant?


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?



The same reason you post on every single goddam thread here: because we can.

Actually, that's not entirely true- I'm posting here because I grow weary of Donna showcasing a circus freakshow life (which is likely false) and claiming that she represents fat acceptance.


----------



## Proner (May 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> uh...it has to be on a show? you can't just get proposed to in the park or at a restaurant?



I totally agree with Jes, park or restaurant or any place with emotional's signature (first date's place...) would be better surroundings than on a show.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2010)

Proner said:


> I totally agree with Jes, park or restaurant or any place with emotional's signature (first date's place...) would be better surroundings than on a show.



but let's remember, Proner--the park doesn't pay very well, and at a restaurant, you have to buy your own food.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> uh...it has to be on a show? you can't just get proposed to in the park or at a restaurant?




It maybe in a park or a restraunt..you never know..of coarse I dont know the details


----------



## Proner (May 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> but let's remember, Proner--the park doesn't pay very well, and at a restaurant, you have to buy your own food.



Yeah I forgot the emotion, feelings/money ratio is different for everyone....
It's a shame as this kind of moment happened rarely and money don't have to take place in it.
It's a moment which make you smile like you never smiled when you remember it (and don't tell me that they could record the show to remember it or the little French will be very upset).


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

i'll look forward to seeing it Donna. thanks for being brave aggressive and out there. maybe this will give people more of a chance to actually break some of their prejudices. at least someone is challenging them in ways that can really take advantage of media and how its already structured and use it for something that maybe they hadn't expected. i think a few people here could do with that as well. you've brought out a lot of reactions and it will be interesting to see where it all ends up. i hope it ends where all prejudices should, with people finally at least partially getting the idea that everyone has the right to be truly whoever they want to be as they see fit in the open instead of hiding in the corners. you know i wish you well. make tons of money take care and ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?



Oh you are a very clever person..This thread is for my friends only but as you can see black jack seems to have this weird obsession with me..This deep hate.He wants to drive me out of the on line community.Im here to stay.I have wonderful friends here and this is where I met Philippe.

I just shake my head at all the post that everything I say or do it just isnt good enough..I could say hey everyone in Dim Im going to give you guys a million dollars a each and Id hear, she gave it to me in all 20 dollar bills, I wanted 1hundreds.

When I was 9 and my mother died I played the organ at her funeral.After the service my uncle said I should have played slower.

After the service my moms friend came up to me and told me I should have taken better care of my mom.This is a lady who in mom's last days NEVER came to the house..It was then that I learned a valuable lesson that I apply to some people here in Dimensions..some people are just jerks,you cant satisfy everyone,and people really are very strange.

If my Uncle and my mothers friend can pick a 9 year old apart at her mothers funeral then wow what will the rest of the world do...


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?



i just think she gets people's goats at times because maybe she is bringing something they feel about themselves to light thats bothersome. how can you like the very same things she projects, find them sexy but basically hate her if she does it in pubic and at least seemingly for real? internal conflict seems to make people angry a lot.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> When I was 9 and my mother died I played the organ at her funeral.After the service my uncle said I should have played slower.
> 
> After the service my moms friend came up to me and told me I should have taken better care of my mom.This is a lady who in mom's last days NEVER came to the house..It was then that I learned a valuable lesson that I apply to some people here in Dimensions..some people are just jerks,you cant satisfy everyone,and people really are very strange.
> 
> If my Uncle and my mothers friend can pick a 9 year old apart at her mothers funeral then wow what will the rest of the world do...



thats true. so don't worry about it. people usually project onto you what they are really feeling about themselves. your uncle probably wished he could have played at all, and your mom's friend probably felt guilty about not looking after her better herself. thats how people roll, especially the ones who aren't doing much of anything.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> thats true. so don't worry about it. people usually project onto you what they are really feeling about themselves. your uncle probably wished he could have played at all, and your mom's friend probably felt guilty about not looking after her better herself. thats how people roll, especially the ones who aren't doing much of anything.




Thank you SUPER O..actually your answer to me is very therapeutic..You make a whole lot of sense !!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Im posting this to all my friends here..



 yeah. friends.


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


>



...Cookies on dowels!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i just think she gets people's goats at times because maybe she is bringing something they feel about themselves to light thats bothersome. how can you like the very same things she projects, find them sexy but basically hate her if she does it in pubic and at least seemingly for real? internal conflict seems to make people angry a lot.



Excuse me, don't try and play armchair psychologist on the rest of us. Despite what you believe, it really can be as simple as some of us being utterly disgusted by her actions. It has nothing to do with our self-esteem. If anyone has issues in this thread it most certainly isn't the responders.. well, most of them.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Excuse me, don't try and play armchair psychologist on the rest of us. Despite what you believe, it really can be as simple as some of us being utterly disgusted by her actions. It has nothing to do with our self-esteem. If anyone has issues in this thread it most certainly isn't the responders.. well, most of them.



You are very pretty and I always loved your hair..Im hoping to have extensions added so I can kinda have your look..


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Excuse me, don't try and play armchair psychologist on the rest of us. Despite what you believe, it really can be as simple as some of us being utterly disgusted by her actions. It has nothing to do with our self-esteem. If anyone has issues in this thread it most certainly isn't the responders.. well, most of them.




if i doesn't apply to you, you don't have to worry about it right?

its just my own personal experience that people are mainly disgusted by things they worry about in themselves. hence, the big concern over who is representing them and the community.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> You give one person so much power. I highly doubt most have ever heard of the fat acceptance movement or that it is being held back by one person.



either that or maybe have never been an actual part of any fat acceptance action


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Another chance for you to make us look like laughingstocks? Thanks for the warning.



i'm not sure that anyone can make you into something you aren't or don't feel like you are already


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Said it on FF, I'll repeat it here:
> 
> Awesome! Another chance for you to set fat acceptance back a few more years. Thanks for making our lives harder.



i love you but there is something ironic in that statement and where you posted it


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i'm not sure that anyone can make you into something you aren't or don't feel like you are already



It is rather annoying to have to justify her selfish actions to a room full of people who already give me shit for my preference of women.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> if i doesn't apply to you, you don't have to worry about it right?
> 
> its just my own personal experience that people are mainly disgusted by things they worry about in themselves. hence, the big concern over who is representing them and the community.


Um, I'm disgusted by pedophelia but I don't have the hots for little kids.
There's a big difference between perception and reality here.

Donna you are a beautiful woman. I wish you health and a long life. I think you are misguided and committing slow suicide but as your supporters say, it's your life.

However this is a public forum and even your friends are concerned. 
You don't ask for my support or authorization and I can't give it to you because I feel that is tantamount to assisted suicide. But that is my opinion and we all have one.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

*Peeks in*

*Sees shitstorm ready to brew again*

*Sighs and backs out in disgust*


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> *Peeks in*
> 
> *Sees shitstorm ready to brew again*
> 
> *Sighs and backs out in disgust*




On your way out please turn the channel to CBS


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Um, I'm disgusted by pedophelia but I don't have the hots for little kids.
> There's a big difference between perception and reality here.
> 
> Donna you are a beautiful woman. I wish you health and a long life. I think you are misguided and committing slow suicide but as your supporters say, it's your life.
> ...




I hear ya sweetie..and thank you for the well wishes !!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> On your way out please turn the channel to CBS



I have my tiVo set to NHL hockey, gonna have to fill me in on what happens.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I have my tiVo set to NHL hockey, gonna have to fill me in on what happens.




NO worries..it will always be on line...xoxox


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> It is rather annoying to have to justify her selfish actions to a room full of people who already give me shit for my preference of women.



you don't have to justify her. she isn't you. you took that on yourself so don't blame her for who she is. i don't feel i have to explain every black person i feel might be embarrassing, because they aren't me. 

but let me also explain myself. i don't know if you are into what she does or not. its not my business. i don't know you like that. but, the thing here that i find really worrisome is the idea that people who are attracted to her and what she does in private are so nasty to her because she decides not to hide what she does. for me its an extension of closeted behavior and i really don't feel its fair to her when guys do that. i hope you aren't one of those who are excited by her and women like her but want her to keep herself a secret shame.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> On your way out please turn the channel to CBS



Think I'd rather ingest lighter fluid and excrement, but thanks.


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Think I'd rather ingest lighter fluid and excrement, but thanks.



I'd rather watch Leno.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Um, I'm disgusted by pedophelia but I don't have the hots for little kids.
> There's a big difference between perception and reality here.
> 
> Donna you are a beautiful woman. I wish you health and a long life. I think you are misguided and committing slow suicide but as your supporters say, it's your life.
> ...



yes there is a big difference between perception and reality. i don't know her as well as i would like but i have chatted with her a little and met her and her family a few times. it just gives me an entirely different feeling than what the media gives. thats all i'm saying. 

as to my statement about disgust i did qualify that. i'm not saying its always the case, just generally in my experience. and its just my feeling about whats happening here a lot.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> you don't have to justify her. she isn't you. you took that on yourself so don't blame her for who she is.



Riiiight, because being an FA is a choice. Like being gay and being black. People choose the stuff they're born with.
If I put as many rolleyes smiles as I wanted, this forum would break.

I'm going to the movies to see the new Nightmare. The movie in all its horrific glory will be better than this thread.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> It is rather annoying to have to justify her selfish actions to a room full of people who already give me shit for my preference of women.


 
Who is asking you to justify her actions? 

Here's a quick tip for the people who give you shit about your preference: Remind yourself that you're no longer a child, and nobody can influence your desire to life by your own standards in any meaningful way at all. In other words, who gives a flying fuckitall what anyone else thinks of who you happen to find attractive?


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Think I'd rather ingest lighter fluid and excrement, but thanks.




Oh wow thats pretty cool that you would choose to kill yourself rather than watch the show..NOW thats news!!!!


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd rather watch Leno.



SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Oh wow thats pretty cool that you would choose to kill yourself rather than watch the show..NOW thats news!!!!



Well, I guess you'd be the expert on killing yourself.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd rather watch Leno.



Hey, hey, hey, let's not go crazy. I mean, killing yourself is one thing, but subjecting your brain to Leno? That's just madness.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Riiiight, because being an FA is a choice. Like being gay and being black. People choose the stuff they're born with.
> If I put as many rolleyes smiles as I wanted, this forum would break.
> 
> I'm going to the movies to see the new Nightmare. The movie in all its horrific glory will be better than this thread.



respectfully: have you ever thought that you are basing your opinions of her not on what you actually know but on what you'd rather believe or have been trained to believe? what does it say that you'd rather believe those things even after being told differently by people who actually know her? wouldn't that make you a lot like the people who'd like to view you negatively for being fat without ever knowing who you really are? after all being fat alone has certain implications to a lot of people. and even if all of their stereotypes were true, would it justify them in their attempts to mistreat you anyway? 

even if everything you appear to believe about her were true does that justify people being so nasty--because as her media says she is fat and wants to get fatter. everything thats been said about her has probably been said about you by thin people. i'm not saying i'm right but just think about it. they've probably said that they think you are going to die and that what you are doing to yourself and the people who love you is horrible--and some have probably even said you were disgusting. how does that make the two of you any different? 

i'm not trying to be hostile. i just want you to think about it.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> *Peeks in*
> 
> *Sees shitstorm ready to brew again*
> 
> *Sighs and backs out in disgust*



more of a shitcom than a true shitstorm


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Well, I guess you'd be the expert on killing yourself.




Nope dont know what you are talking about Im just a ssbbw who likes to eat cupcakes....


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah. The thin "FA's" who are so freely insulting Donna for failure to keep her purty mouth shut (oops, I mean, because of how she's SINGLE-HANDEDLY SET BACK THE SIZE ACCEPTANCE MOVEMENT) ...

... Any of you plan on getting dates anytime soon?

Gotta say, you're outing yourselves in some very interesting ways while complaining about how Donna's outing the rest of us.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Nope dont know what you are talking about Im just a ssbbw who likes to eat cupcakes....



Eden's quote did kinda sound like the kind of stuff people say when they don't like fat folks at all doesn't it. hmmmmm?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah. The thin "FA's" who are so freely insulting Donna for failure to keep her purty mouth shut (oops, I mean, because of how she's SINGLE-HANDEDLY SET BACK THE SIZE ACCEPTANCE MOVEMENT) ...
> 
> ... Any of you plan on getting dates anytime soon?
> 
> Gotta say, you're outing yourselves in some very interesting ways while complaining about how Donna's outing the rest of us.



Well I'd be happy to go and snag a date, but i'm already in a happy relationship with a BBW.

Next question.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah. The thin "FA's" who are so freely insulting Donna for failure to keep her purty mouth shut (oops, I mean, because of how she's SINGLE-HANDEDLY SET BACK THE SIZE ACCEPTANCE MOVEMENT) ...
> 
> ... Any of you plan on getting dates anytime soon?
> 
> Gotta say, you're outing yourselves in some very interesting ways while complaining about how Donna's outing the rest of us.



sometimes it makes me wonder if people resent their attraction in the 1st place


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Well I'd be happy to go and snag a date, but i'm already in a happy relationship with a BBW of the sane variety.
> 
> Next question.



yes she must be a good lil fattie who won't embarrass you in public by calling too much attention to your preference or her differences and maybe she is appropriately secretive and apologetic in the right places too.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> Eden's quote did kinda sound like the kind of stuff people say when they don't like fat folks at all doesn't it. hmmmmm?



Not at all, but my feelings on what Donna is doing are pretty clear from the last time we went down this road.

And this when can someone not have a limit? haven't we been over this? Just like someone who can be attracted to slim and average figures can see an anorexic as slowly killing him or her self, so too can an FA see someone of a certain EXTREME and feel that they are not only unhealthy, but actively suicidal.

Try again, Super O.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Well, I guess you'd be the expert on killing yourself.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> yes she must be a good lil fattie who won't embarrass you in public by calling too much attention to your preference or her differences and maybe she is appropriately secretive and apologetic in the right places too.



It's so good that you know exactly who we are! Now go back and read the previous Donna thread if you want an actual explanation. Just like on that thread, there are legit reasons why the detractors feel as we do, and it sure as shit isn't because we secretly hate fatties, hate ourselves, or have our heads up our own asses.

*claps loudly for the slow child on the bus*


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

How about you just let Donna live HER life, as you are busy living your own, sans the nasty, inappropriate judgment that would have gotten you banned, had it been directed at anyone BUT Donna? 

Coz, we all know, the mods are far, far too busy to police everywhere and see everything and of course, not one of them has seen the nasty and personal insults flung, yet again, in Donna's face.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> How about you just let Donna live HER life, as you are busy living your own, sans the nasty, inappropriate judgment that would have gotten you banned, had it been directed at anyone BUT Donna?
> 
> Coz, we all know, the mods are far, far too busy to police everywhere and see everything and of course, not one of them has seen the nasty and personal insults flung, yet again, in Donna's face.


maybe a lot of people would be less upset if she didn't declare herself the champion of an entire community.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

I love this ride. I hope Disneymensions NEVER gets rid of it!!

Back in the day ( ah, seems like yesterday ), I grumbled about how CP is not speaking for anybody but herself, and certainly not the ' community ' ( and let's not even go into how the ' community ' has its own eggs to fry and flapjacks to flip...but, hey, it's more fun to rally around one person/cause...it is, it's true ). I still believe that, and I still believe that CP deposits the stories about her childhood in order to get people to feel sorry for her, and to feed and comfort herself... yet never really connect any dots. She won't do it ( or has done it and loves the feeling of sticking it to the ghosts )...and the people who so easily say it's her life...and leave it at that, when they never leave any other person or group of people ' at that 'when they are handed bits and pieces of a puzzle...won't do it.

" My mom and dad are gonna give me grief "...." It's her life, enjoy the cake ". Both are true...and if I didn't have the benefit of seeing more from some on both sides ( not saying there are only two sides )..it would be easier to not want to blow whistles in a few ears.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> How about you just let Donna live HER life, as you are busy living your own, sans the nasty, inappropriate judgment that would have gotten you banned, had it been directed at anyone BUT Donna?
> 
> Coz, we all know, the mods are far, far too busy to police everywhere and see everything and of course, not one of them has seen the nasty and personal insults flung, yet again, in Donna's face.



Actually, if you'll go back, the killing yourself "insult" i made was in response to her saying that about me. All I said was that i'd rather drink lighter fluid and ingest excrement than watch her on ET - which is completely true (and more productive).

FYI: The lighter fluid is just my response to having to watch Mary Hart under any circumstances.


----------



## Paquito (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Well, I guess you'd be the expert on killing yourself.



As a gainer, I resent this statement.

Well really, I just resent what this thread turned into. Didn't we get out all of this in the last Donna thread?


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> Eden's quote did kinda sound like the kind of stuff people say when they don't like fat folks at all doesn't it. hmmmmm?



Yeah he sounds like the media..If you are over weight by 5 pounds you are on a suicide mission..dont you know that fat kills you? any amount of fat ..then why are you a f.a...humm well maybe because fat doesnt kill you human related disease's kill you..if you really belive that fat kills you then you have to accept that fat kills, a little fat ,or allot of fat ,so this doesnt look good for f.a's


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> maybe a lot of people would be less upset if she didn't declare herself the champion of an entire community.



I suspect she's stepped away from that rhetoric, no? I do recall reading your posts about that, Donna, but I think you've moved away from that position, right? I get what you're doing. I get that it's about you, not us, and that it pays the bills. You can market your spectacle (eating, porn, proposal, wedding, kids) and you can make bank. I don't have anything spectacular about me that lends itself to TV, so I work a career job in an office. I don't want to eat cupcakes to be famous b/c I have a lot of shit I need to get done in my life. But I do hope people (and I think you're very right to point this out, Super) realize how much of this is wool being pulled. The reality is that you're a very fat woman who makes money at being a very fat woman. Some of the other stuff is window dressing.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

How much longer before we hear "hasnt anyone called children services" any bets, I say within the next 10 posts...


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> maybe a lot of people would be less upset if she didn't declare herself the champion of an entire community.


 
If I could quit my day job and earn $$$ by marketing my freaky ass self, I'd be stepping into the frilly tutus and clown shoes right ... about ...now. 

I don't owe it to you or to anyone in this community to seek "permission" to do what I want or need to do to put food on the table (or even just to give myself a few shits 'n giggles). At the end of the day, I answer to my child, my spouse, and the few people who are personally affected by how I live this life. And my response to anyone who heaps judgment upon that lifestyle would be a short, snappy and breezy "Go fuck yourself." I have zero patience for cringing namby-pamby boys and girls who [barely] live cowering in the shadows, terrified that someone might judge them. Grow a pair. Really.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> How much longer before we hear "hasnt anyone called children services" any bets, I say within the next 10 posts...



haha. i just laughed at my internets.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> How much longer before we hear "hasnt anyone called children services" any bets, I say within the next 10 posts...



Yeah, um, did you actually read any of the thread dedicated to you the last time you were promoting yourself on national television? because if you did (which would mean you can read, and if so I've lost a bet), you'd already know the arguments on there being limits. And last time I checked, you were not 5 pounds over weight. You were SEVERAL HUNDRED and aiming for 1,000 - because, of course, there's the slimmest chance you might be the one human being alive to be perfectly hunky dory at that size. Sure.

And I'm leaving your kids out of things this time because that's what YOU should have done, not showing them on TV, and sure as shit not showing them your website. You've done enough wrong without us having to drag them back into the fire. So no, I'm not going to cry out for child services. Fact is, I don't give a fuck because you clearly don't give a fuck.

*unsubscribed from thread - have fun beating each other over the head*


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Not at all, but my feelings on what Donna is doing are pretty clear from the last time we went down this road.
> 
> And this when can someone not have a limit? haven't we been over this? Just like someone who can be attracted to slim and average figures can see an anorexic as slowly killing him or her self, so too can an FA see someone of a certain EXTREME and feel that they are not only unhealthy, but actively suicidal.
> 
> Try again, Super O.



respectfully: do you really know what her limits are or do you just think you know? i think its time to get to know people a little personally instead of just online. 

i'm not against personal limits at all. i support health. i feel its extremely important. but i also support a fat woman's rights. i feel it can be said without being as nasty as people have been. this is not about caring. this isn't caring language. its about being disgusted and angry and thats mainly what it is no matter how people are trying to paint it. and nobody is making the same statements towards other women who are doing the same in an "appropriately" secretive way. 

also no one is caring about other women who are actually immobile and have families etc... who are reading this. if you cared about them you wouldn't be saying nasty things that hurt women living the reality instead of just talking about it in the open. . its easy to convince yourself that you're being sensible. but are you really? or is that just what you want to believe? for me this just sounds like hostility because a woman isn't fitting into your ideal of what a fat woman should be just like any outsider. the only difference is that you aren't trying to force her to get WLS and get thin. mainly people want her to just keep quiet. 

if somebody is really concerned usually they say what hey have to say without ridiculing people or putting them down. thats not whats happening. mostly i just see a lot of angry venting.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Yeah he sounds like the media..If you are over weight by 5 pounds you are on a suicide mission..dont you know that fat kills you? any amount of fat ..then why are you a f.a...humm well maybe because fat doesnt kill you human related disease's kill you..if you really belive that fat kills you then you have to accept that fat kills, a little fat ,or allot of fat ,so this doesnt look good for f.a's



dude, Fat Admirers are not obligated to be Donna Admirers.
just because someone doesn't like you doesn't mean they aren't FAs.


----------



## Slykrug (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, um, did you actually read any of the thread dedicated to you the last time you were promoting yourself on national television? because if you did (which would mean you can read, and if so I've lost a bet), you'd already know the arguments on there being limits. And last time I checked, you were not 5 pounds over weight. You were SEVERAL HUNDRED and aiming for 1,000 - because, of course, there's the slimmest chance you might be the one human being alive to be perfectly hunky dory at that size. Sure.
> 
> And I'm leaving your kids out of things this time because that's what YOU should have done, not showing them on TV, and sure as shit not showing them your website. You've done enough wrong without us having to drag them back into the fire. So no, I'm not going to cry out for child services. Fact is, I don't give a fuck because you clearly don't give a fuck.
> 
> *unsubscribed from thread - have fun beating each other over the head*



Do you typically post the same views at other members who are overweight and obese?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> respectfully: do you really know what her limits are or do you just think you know? i think its time to get to know people a little personally instead of just online.
> 
> i'm not against personal limits at all. i support health. i feel its extremely important. but i also support a fat woman's rights. i feel it can be said without being as nasty as people have been. this is not about caring. this isn't caring language. its about being disgusted and angry and thats mainly what it is no matter how people are trying to paint it. and nobody is making the same statements towards other women who are doing the same in an "appropriately" secretive way.
> 
> ...


 
I see some very dark undertones hidden between the lines of the hostility expressed towards Donna. It really does make me wonder what some of these FA's are *really* thinking about the fat women they claim to love, and how deeply conflicted they must actually be feeling.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't owe it to you or to anyone in this community to seek "permission" to do what I want or need to do to put food on the table (or even just to give myself a few shits 'n giggles). At the end of the day, I answer to my child, my spouse, and the few people who are personally affected by how I live this life. And my response to anyone who heaps judgment upon that lifestyle would be a short, snappy and breezy "Go fuck yourself." I have zero patience for cringing namby-pamby boys and girls who [barely] live cowering in the shadows, terrified that someone might judge them. Grow a pair. Really.


i'm not so much heaping judgment on anyone's lifestyle as much as i am heaping judgment on someone who claims to be the "rosa parks of size acceptance" (or whatever that ridiculous quote was).


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> I suspect she's stepped away from that rhetoric, no? I do recall reading your posts about that, Donna, but I think you've moved away from that position, right? I get what you're doing. I get that it's about you, not us, and that it pays the bills. You can market your spectacle (eating, porn, proposal, wedding, kids) and you can make bank. I don't have anything spectacular about me that lends itself to TV, so I work a career job in an office. I don't want to eat cupcakes to be famous b/c I have a lot of shit I need to get done in my life. But I do hope people (and I think you're very right to point this out, Super) realize how much of this is wool being pulled. The reality is that you're a very fat woman who makes money at being a very fat woman. Some of the other stuff is window dressing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Honestly I said it as a joke about a million years ago..the whole Rosa Parks I was being a smart ass and people just ran with it..
> 
> ...


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> maybe a lot of people would be less upset if she didn't declare herself the champion of an entire community.



i thought you had decided to be your own champion? have you changed your mind again?


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> Do you typically post the same views at other members who are overweight and obese?



this exactly!


----------



## Preston (May 5, 2010)

This is me not saying what I want, because the less said here, the sooner this thread just goes away.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Honestly I said it as a joke about a million years ago..the whole Rosa Parks I was being a smart ass and people just ran with it..
> 
> As far as Dimensions and the people here Id like to send men and women who are fat and have no idea that a community exists to a safe place.Im just not 100% sure this is a safe place anymore.
> 
> ...


 
And now that you've clarified and made your position crystal clear, you'll just be accused of lying or of backpedaling. It's easier to heap the shit on you than it is to take personal responsibility for some very ugly assumptions that reveal an underlying bias and prejudice. 

They'll find other ways to air the ugly: You're a terrible mother, you're killing yourself, you're illiterate, you're dumb, you're a media whore. 

I know it can't feel good to see it, but clearly, given your willingness to be in the media spotlight in the first place, you've got a backbone. 

Here's hoping you make a freaking killing while that spotlight shines on you, Donna.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> How much longer before we hear "hasnt anyone called children services" any bets, I say within the next 10 posts...


FWIW, Donna, I have to give you credit. You are the queen of self-promotion. 

You created this thread with the express intent of gaining attention. There is nothing like polarization to gain publicity. Well done. 

I've seen with my own eyes you state on camera that your goal is to weigh 1000 lbs. This isn't something that's been misinterpreted or twisted by media bias, as suggested upthread. Again, your life. 

However as an SSBBW speaking to another SSBBW when you say you're not killing yourself, just liking cupcakes, are you aware of the average life-span of a 1000 lb. woman? There IS none.

There are diseases and conditions that ARE caused by fat, affected by fat, affected by loss and gain. I know because I have one. It's rare but quite real. Your valid point that we don't know at what point of weight this or that happens belies the fact that there are pretty spot-on statistics that indicate a downturn in your health is almost guaranteed to reflect the rule and not the exception. 

Again, your choice, but food for thought.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

There just isn't a savory horse to bet on in this race.

ugh


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

Preston said:


> This is me not saying what I want, because the less said here, the sooner this thread just goes away.



so yes, continue to post on it, saying you want it to go away.

Ha, Ha!


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> And now that you've clarified and made your position crystal clear, you'll just be accused of lying or of backpedaling. It's easier to heap the shit on you than it is to take personal responsibility for some very ugly assumptions that reveal an underlying bias and prejudice.
> 
> They'll find other ways to air the ugly: You're a terrible mother, you're killing yourself, you're illiterate, you're dumb, you're a media whore.
> 
> ...



Nice to see that you'll support just about _anything _that makes the members of Dimensions angry.


----------



## Preston (May 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> so yes, continue to post on it, saying you want it to go away.
> 
> Ha, Ha!



I'm some kind of ironic genius in a way.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> Do you typically post the same views at other members who are overweight and obese?



He has left. Well, he sighed and left and came back in a few minutes....but now he truly has left.

* nod *


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Nice to see that you'll support just about _anything _that makes the members of Dimensions angry.


 
Right now, I'm seeing a lot of the "members of Dimensions" as nothing more than a torch-carrying mob of hypocritical jackanuses, so I can't say I'd lose any sleep over the thought of losing an internet popularity contest.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, um, did you actually read any of the thread dedicated to you the last time you were promoting yourself on national television? because if you did (which would mean you can read, and if so I've lost a bet), you'd already know the arguments on there being limits. And last time I checked, you were not 5 pounds over weight. You were SEVERAL HUNDRED and aiming for 1,000 - because, of course, there's the slimmest chance you might be the one human being alive to be perfectly hunky dory at that size. Sure.
> 
> And I'm leaving your kids out of things this time because that's what YOU should have done, not showing them on TV, and sure as shit not showing them your website. You've done enough wrong without us having to drag them back into the fire. So no, I'm not going to cry out for child services. Fact is, I don't give a fuck because you clearly don't give a fuck.
> 
> *unsubscribed from thread - have fun beating each other over the head*




no sorry didnt read the threads, I was to busy promoting myself on National tv and carring that very very heavy bag to the bank spoiling my kids with toys along the way


----------



## Aurora (May 5, 2010)

I love this board.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> And now that you've clarified and made your position crystal clear, you'll just be accused of lying or of backpedaling. It's easier to heap the shit on you than it is to take personal responsibility for some very ugly assumptions that reveal an underlying bias and prejudice.
> 
> They'll find other ways to air the ugly: You're a terrible mother, you're killing yourself, you're illiterate, you're dumb, you're a media whore.
> 
> ...



Touche'..and to be honest ,this is really good practice for me because I have some really tough shows coming up with tough hosts,so the more practice with idiots the better..lol


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> FWIW, Donna, I have to give you credit. You are the queen of self-promotion.
> 
> You created this thread with the express intent of gaining attention. There is nothing like polarization to gain publicity. Well done.
> 
> ...



see in a way this is the point. other people have been doing what Donna is doing for years here but just not to the same degree. it was okay for them to say all of this stuff on dims where it was "sexy". it was highly encouraged actually. but she's gone public and gotten more media attention than others did by a huge degree and all of a sudden she is the devil incarnate and is killing herself and everyone around her. most people here didn't care about any of that before they thought someone outside might find out what they were into. 

some of the critique of her is not genuine--its just pure self interest. and, when any women mentioned the same things to be careful about in the past they were branded witches. now all of a sudden there are a lot of people who want to quieten her down. its not necessarily because of whats she's saying. its because all of a sudden many of the same people who support the same in other web models are feeling shamed by the exposure. ask yourself why isn't there the same uproar aimed at the other gainers or feedees on this site? maybe is because some are ok with them because they are appropriately secret fatties. and on top of it a lot of them, who know better, are playing stupid about what web models do and why. meanwhile, you'll see nearly none of the same actually engaging in any fat activism where people outside could actually be able to surmise their attraction.

i have absolutely nothing against any of your worries because they are real. just don't pick up any of the mean fake thoughtless rhetoric that some of the rest are using.


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2010)

I love how we're "outing" ourselves just because some FA's choose to speak against someone who thinks she represents an entire community.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> ask yourself why isn't there the same uproar aimed at the other gainers or feedees on this site?



It might have something to do with the fact that the other gainers and feedees aren't going on Tyra, acting like they're speaking for all of Dimensions, and then talking about how they don't like to move.

Supero, we've gone over this many, many times, and you keep asking the same questions and talking about "secret fatties". How many more times are you going to get the same answers before it finally sinks in?


----------



## Aurora (May 5, 2010)

On second thought, nevermind. I don't want to get involved.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that the other gainers and feedees aren't going on Tyra, acting like they're speaking for all of Dimensions, and then talking about how they don't like to move.
> 
> Supero, we've gone over this many, many times, and you keep asking the same questions and talking about "secret fatties". How many more times are you going to get the same answers before it finally sinks in?



yes they are just quiet enough. i do get that being on Tyra and saying that they are members of dimensions, where the attention might disturb someone's play is just sooo very wrong. fat women, especially if they like being fat need to shut up and stay quietly in the bedroom where they belong. and they need to be appropriately demure and not claim to lead anything. thats too powerful of an image for a fat woman to have. especially if she won't burst out crying even in the face of ridicule.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I love how we're "outing" ourselves just because some FA's choose to speak against someone who thinks she represents an entire community.



so if you don't like it maybe you or a group of guys like you should get out in public and say she doesn't represent you and why. provide an alternative instead of just blasting someone else's choice. it would be great to see a group of very open very public FAs and i bet they could make a LOT of cash as well as receive a lot of admiration from women who never knew they existed.

i also have an issue with a lot of guys suddenly being concerned with her representing the community. she does represent the community in that she is exactly like some women who like to post here or the types of women some guys like to follow here. so in that sense she *IS* representative. if you are talking about representative in an SA sense , there are many here that say this site shouldn't make claims about being totally SA in the 1st place. so in either case she is representative inside or outside of the SA umbrella. nobody represents anything in its entirety but she is representative. if you don't know that then you're kidding yourself.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I see some very dark undertones hidden between the lines of the hostility expressed towards Donna. It really does make me wonder what some of these FA's are *really* thinking about the fat women they claim to love, and how deeply conflicted they must actually be feeling.



It's not surprising to me. There's been a battle of the sexes going on in the fat subculture since I was a rosy-cheeked teenage boy with pimples.

Regarding the comment posted "another chance for you to set fat acceptance back a few more years", I have to say that it's quite impossible to "set back" something that is dead. 

Someday, I hope people will grow up and drop the drama, malicious gossip, judgmentalism, gender politics, and infighting that has characterized the movement. The world is actually ready to hear the message of fat acceptance now...but the movement isn't ready.


----------



## Preston (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> yes they are just quiet enough. i do get that being on Tyra and saying that they are members of dimensions, where the attention might disturb someone's play is just sooo very wrong. fat women, especially if they like being fat need to shut up and stay quietly in the bedroom where they belong.



There's a pretty big difference between being proud of your body or comfortable in your skin and going on national TV, seeking attention, while saying and doing basically whatever you want, and using the blanket statement of ignorance or fear at anyone that disagrees with you.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> so if you don't like it maybe you or a group of guys like you should get out in public and say she doesn't represent you and why. provide an alternative instead of just blasting someone else's choice. it would be great to see a group of very open very public FAs and i bet they could make a LOT of cash as well as receive a lot of admiration from women who never knew they existed.
> 
> i also have an issue with a lot of guys suddenly being concerned with her representing the community. she does represent the community in that she is exactly like some women who like to post here or the types of women some guys like to follow here. so in that sense she *IS* representative. if you are talking about representative in an SA sense , there are many here that say this site shouldn't make claims about being totally SA in the 1st place. so in either case she is representative inside or outside of the SA umbrella. nobody represents anything in its entirety but she is representative. if you don't know that then you're kidding yourself.



That is an awesome Idea..I can have my agent get in contact with whoever would like to maybe picket outside my next appearance..or maybe they can even come on the show with me..Super O you are a smart cookie..so what do you think bitter fa's?


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Preston said:


> There's a pretty big difference between being proud of your body or comfortable in your skin and going on national TV, seeking attention, while saying and doing basically whatever you want, and using the blanket statement of ignorance or fear at anyone that disagrees with you.



thin people can seek attention. why can't we?

so its not ignorance and fear that keeps people from appreciating fat folk? does that mean we really are disgusting or something? 

in a way i see all of the stereotypical posing she does as a prod. to me it says "even if i do these things or like these things does it really give you a reason to hate me?" its an interesting question. especially so when it comes to fat prejudice. even if a fat person does all of the negative things that people claim they do does it really give them the right to be abusive toward us?


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> That is an awesome Idea..I can have my agent get in contact with whoever would like to maybe picket outside my next appearance..or maybe they can even come on the show with me..Super O you are a smart cookie..so what do you think bitter fa's?



girl you are bad!


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Paul Delacroix said:


> The world is actually ready to hear the message of fat acceptance now...but the movement isn't ready.



i agree. friends outside of the community who have asked me about her have been a lot kinder open minded than people inside of the community. none of them feels that her approach represents every fat person they know and even if it did they feel the death threats etc... were just plain old crazy and wondered why anyone would get that upset over someone just because they were"real fat" and didn't apologize for it.

since people are hiding and fighting they've missed out on the opportunity to show how they feel the majority of fat people are, if they want to, or even address what SA is. but since dims has basically been allowed to op out on SA for the most part i wonder why people are arguing so strongly about this component anyway. its been easier for folks to run away and leave it than to stay and actually influence it to become more SA. people cry SA, NAACP and everything else when they are being hurt but there aren't many interested when its time to roll up their sleeves stick together no matter what the differences and do the real work. a lot of people in the community are there for the party but aren't really "there for the party" where the rubber hits the road. sometimes progress costs you something but people aren't ready to pay. i'm not sure SA means SA only for certain people we feel we approve of.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

You don't get to pick and choose who gets loud and out there. CP simply played the exact game many of you encourage...but only when it fits your personal lives and desires. Cringe at some of the shit coming out of her mouth, _and is there a ton of that _!...but know that if she turned ' you ' on more, you would not have quite the reaction...not quiiiiiite. It is just human nature that the packaging ( however that is defined for the individual ) has a little something to do with how we react to things...and people. 

We already know the OP is not being all that decent about some of the things she says...then recants...then says again...then says that it was a joke...then brings out the violins for effect...etc.....but why not just look at that shit as any of the other crazy embellishing that goes on out here...including lots of stuff that turns many a crank. Ah...yes...the ' outing ' the community aspect. Hmmmmmm. Well, it's a done deal. Guess it is time to not worry what sideshow stuff this woman is going to reveal during her next publicity tour...and start worrying how you...you...will counter what you so despise. But be sure you really understand how you feel about size acceptance, and if you believe you know what's best for every fat person on the planet. This is a prime example of how fat people can be as misguided as the next normal person.  Some fat people just forget to get permission.


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> so if you don't like it maybe you or a group of guys like you should get out in public and say she doesn't represent you and why. provide an alternative instead of just blasting someone else's choice. it would be great to see a group of very open very public FAs and i bet they could make a LOT of cash as well as receive a lot of admiration from women who never knew they existed.
> 
> i also have an issue with a lot of guys suddenly being concerned with her representing the community. she does represent the community in that she is exactly like some women who like to post here or the types of women some guys like to follow here. so in that sense she *IS* representative. if you are talking about representative in an SA sense , there are many here that say this site shouldn't make claims about being totally SA in the 1st place. so in either case she is representative inside or outside of the SA umbrella. nobody represents anything in its entirety but she is representative. if you don't know that then you're kidding yourself.



She can do whatever the hell she wants, except speak for me.


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

Mathias said:


> She can do whatever the hell she wants, except speak for me.



i didn't know that she owned your voice. without sarcasm: why don't you take her up on it and put yours out there.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Oh you are a very clever person..This thread is for my friends only but as you can see black jack seems to have this weird obsession with me..This deep hate.He wants to drive me out of the on line community.Im here to stay.I have wonderful friends here and this is where I met Philippe.
> 
> I just shake my head at all the post that everything I say or do it just isnt good enough..I could say hey everyone in Dim Im going to give you guys a million dollars a each and Id hear, she gave it to me in all 20 dollar bills, I wanted 1hundreds.
> 
> ...



Don't mind him, he follows me everywhere too. Maybe he needs pus sy or something. Don't sweat it. Congratulations on your tv appearance.


----------



## Nutty (May 5, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have just experienced War World 3....


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I see some very dark undertones hidden between the lines of the hostility expressed towards Donna. It really does make me wonder what some of these FA's are *really* thinking about the fat women they claim to love, and how deeply conflicted they must actually be feeling.



thats why its important for women not to date a "sexual interest" but a man. your rights could mean nothing to someone you only get hard. better make sure he gives a real damn about SA, even if he doesn't know what that is, in the practical sense and doesn't just feel a prisoner to the chubby he gets from a chubby.


----------



## joswitch (May 5, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Jes said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect she's stepped away from that rhetoric, no? I do recall reading your posts about that, Donna, but I think you've moved away from that position, right? I get what you're doing. I get that it's about you, not us, and that it pays the bills. You can market your spectacle (eating, porn, proposal, wedding, kids) and you can make bank. I don't have anything spectacular about me that lends itself to TV, so I work a career job in an office. I don't want to eat cupcakes to be famous b/c I have a lot of shit I need to get done in my life. But I do hope people (and I think you're very right to point this out, Super) realize how much of this is wool being pulled. *The reality is that you're a very fat woman who makes money at being a very fat woman.* Some of the other stuff is window dressing.
> ...



Jes summed the situation up well I thought. (can't rep you)

To Donna - that's the thing about being "in the public eye" especially when you're feeding the gutter media - ANYthing you say, as a joke, an irony, in a different context will be taken and twisted and used for maximum controversy/publicity... Now you know that*, I wonder how/whether you'll use/avoid that opportunity/trap...

(*you probably always did, I reckon)

And FTR -I don't think Donna's actions reflect on "the community" one way or another, she's an individual, making her own choices.... 

If anyone finds themselves being identified with her and dislikes that, well you've got a voice, you can always choose to put those people straight....
Honestly though I don't think that even the majority of mediafed mainstream sheeple will believe that Donna = just like all fat women everywhere, ever....
Some may use her media presence to confirm prejudices they held ANYway, but I reckon that's about it...

Certainly I disagree with Blackjack about "setting the movement back years"... Just a little hysteria there fella... Donna is not Godzilla, trampling all your fat acceptancez....

And FTR, I'm neither a fan of, nor a hater of Donna, so I don't have a personal horse in this race...:bow:


----------



## joswitch (May 5, 2010)

Preston said:


> There's a pretty big difference between being proud of your body or comfortable in your skin *and going on national TV, seeking attention, while saying and doing basically whatever you want,* *snip*.



^this is exactly how loaaaads of famous-for-being-on-telly people make their living... the Kardashians, Jordan, all that lot.... And no-one with half-a-brain takes them seriously... So why are so many people here convinced that the world will take Donna to be some kind of "fat messiah"... rather than just another filling-up-the-airtime, reality-show show-off???


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?



I was thinking much the same thing while reading through this thread. So many folks re chiming in just to shit on the entire point of this thread. And "because we can" is a piss poor reason to start shit where none was invited.

Collard Princess, I don't know you personally so we're neither friends or foes. Just two people that frequent the same forum. That said, I hope the show went well for you.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Jes summed the situation up well I thought. (can't rep you)
> 
> To Donna - that's the thing about being "in the public eye" especially when you're feeding the gutter media - ANYthing you say, as a joke, an irony, in a different context will be taken and twisted and used for maximum controversy/publicity... Now you know that*, I wonder how/whether you'll use/avoid that opportunity/trap...
> 
> ...





About the Rosa parks statement..I said that here in dim and certian people in dim took off with it and to this day keep saying it over and over..The media doesnt know anything about the statement..They wouldnt get it anyway..

You have to understand that the media doesnt know much of anything when it comes to fat people..They are asking me allot of questions like where do you buy your clothes,do you have to have larger than normal shoes, They ask me strange stuff because to them IM like an alien.Maybe the first really fat person they have ever met close up..Some of the interviews Ive done like from Germany,the man was petrified to sit next to me.Then he warmed up after a while and we were cool.

These people have no idea that feederizm exists..some know a little but most people think this is my idea and mine alone.They have no clue that there are thousands who want to gain.I usually dont correct them when they make it seem like its just me.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 5, 2010)

_*When I read this thread I feel like I'm back in high school where even the fat girls target the one fat girl that tries to be different and stand out. And then there are the guys that secretly wank to her pictures (or at least women that look just like her) and screws her under the bleachers. But lord help her if she dares want to go to the prom with him and expose his dirty little secret to all his friends.  He would never want his friends to know that he wasn't just like them, that he liked something different.

I've dated enough of you morons to know that you all have a pretty nasty freak flag to fly yourself, but we sweet and nice girls keep them tucked away in a drawer, all safe for you, because we know that if we're lucky, and keep quiet and play by your rules, maybe we'll get lucky and you'll take us out in public to say, (big surprise) a restaurant so you can watch us eat therefore feeding your libido so that you can take us home and fly that nasty freak flag again, and then take off at the crack of dawn so that you can get back to your "normal and acceptable life".

I'm also sick of reading post after post from people whose assprints are permanently cemented on your computer chairs who think that their opinion and version of reality are valid. I'd only care about your opinion if you stepped away from your computer once in a while. I know Donna and am friends with her, because she gets out there in the bbw community and makes an effort to socialize for real...more than I can say for most of you posters. I've known her for a while now and I have never heard her say a mean thing about anyone or done one nasty thing, but all of you negative posters would rather sit in front of your computers and continue to pass judgment than try to get out there in the community and meet this lovely lady. As a few nice ladies have pointed out to all of you negative and nasty fa's spewing your judgment, you have never appeared more ugly, condescending and unattractive to me. 
*_


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Fish said:


> I was thinking much the same thing while reading through this thread. So many folks re chiming in just to shit on the entire point of this thread. And "because we can" is a piss poor reason to start shit where none was invited.
> 
> Collard Princess, I don't know you personally so we're neither friends or foes. Just two people that frequent the same forum. That said, I hope the show went well for you.



Aww you are very sweet..yes really all I wanted from this post was to let the people that I care about know that I was going to be on a major tv show..

I never go into chat anymore so how else can I tell all my Dim friends when the program will air..so I needed to start a thread.I hesitated because I thought it possibly could go off the track but more than that I wanted my friends like sparky, and Super O and Lilly and a whole bunch of others to have that info

Fish thank you for your very kind words!!!


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

joswitch said:


> ^this is exactly how loaaaads of famous-for-being-on-telly people make their living... the Kardashians, Jordan, all that lot.... And no-one with half-a-brain takes them seriously... So why are so many people here convinced that the world will take Donna to be some kind of "fat messiah"... rather than just another filling-up-the-airtime, reality-show show-off???




Hes got a point there...think about it..


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*When I read this thread I feel like I'm back in high school where even the fat girls target the one fat girl that tries to be different and stand out. And then there are the guys that secretly wank to her pictures (or at least women that look just like her) and screws her under the bleachers. But lord help her if she dares want to go to the prom with him and expose his dirty little secret to all his friends. He would never want his friends to know that he wasn't just like them, that he liked something different.
> 
> I've dated enough of you morons to know that you all have a pretty nasty freak flag to fly yourself, but we sweet and nice girls keep them tucked away in a drawer, all safe for you, because we know that if we're lucky, and keep quiet and play by your rules, maybe we'll get lucky and you'll take us out in public to say, (big surprise) a restaurant so you can watch us eat therefore feeding your libido so that you can take us home and fly that nasty freak flag again, and then take off at the crack of dawn so that you can get back to your "normal and acceptable life".
> 
> ...



they wouldn't let me rep you again


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

I hate summer...never anything good on tv, so they start scrapin the barrel.

There are a couple of news segments that I'm just waiting for to see about CP on tv and I'm sure it won't be too terribly long before they crop up and then I'm sure she'll be more national news than just having to be on a entertainment news rag. 

Good for her that she can get the media attention, which she wants so badly, no matter whether it be positive attention or not. 

Hell, I admit it...If I had my chance, I'd love to be on tv again (the National Geographic thing was cool albeit too short lol) but my style is more Jeopardy and the like than junk tv. *shrug*


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I hate summer...never anything good on tv, so they start scrapin the barrel.
> 
> There are a couple of news segments that I'm just waiting for to see about CP on tv and I'm sure it won't be too terribly long before they crop up and then I'm sure she'll be more national news than just having to be on a entertainment news rag.
> 
> ...




Actually it is MAY sweeps and they scramble to get top news..

I hardly think ET is junk tv..


----------



## katherine22 (May 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> The same reason you post on every single goddam thread here: because we can.
> 
> Actually, that's not entirely true- I'm posting here because I grow weary of Donna showcasing a circus freakshow life (which is likely false) and claiming that she represents fat acceptance.




Oh, please - she is no more of a freak show than what normally appears on that show.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2010)

Oh I know a fun game to play..guess what show Ill be on next and you get a free something..I have a good line up lets see who is close...


----------



## calauria (May 5, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I noticed in the title it says *friends*. If you are not friends or even friendly to Collared Princess, why post?



I know it!!! There are other places they can post!!
And congrats to you Collared Princess!!


----------



## stldpn (May 5, 2010)

I have to wonder how is collared princess any different than any other bbw web model? She is exploiting a fetish. Not one I enjoy or find pleasant. Certainly a fetish that makes me wonder how tolerant I really am, but not very different than any other web model exploiting a fetish save one thing, exposure. 

I find it curious that the loudest and most vicious comments happen to come from self proclaimed FAs who probably visit the paysite portions of this board frequently. The fact that their issue seems to be the fact that they feel Collared Princess is shedding negative attention on them personally is a bit telling. I'm a fat dude, I don't assume that people will see this woman and associate her with me or my preferences. So why do FAs assume that they will suffer personally because she's doing press? 

I realize that being with a fat woman you may always feel more pressure to defend her dignity when someone says somethingugly. But seriously, does that really make it ok to assail this woman's dignity? You make it sound as if she is personally attempting to embarrass you by drawing perceived negative attention to your kink. Any other day of the week, you would be telling people how proud you would be to date a BBW. Do you really think that her media influence makes it shameful to love a big girl?

We've been over this a dozen times now, but I've yet to see someone really answer the question to satisfaction. I'm not attempting to assume anything other than the fact that this hatred all seems very strange and misplaced.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

calauria said:


> I know it!!! There are other places they can post!!



Donna is LOVING the attention, can't you tell? Had only her "friends" posted, this thread would have what, 4 posts on it? It's very telling.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 5, 2010)

_*"ASSprint"...
*_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*"ASSprint"...
> *_



OMG get over yourself. When people have downtime they come on their favorite forums to pass the time. Is this a crime? Aren't you here right now?


----------



## Slykrug (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Donna is LOVING the attention, can't you tell? Had only her "friends" posted, this thread would have what, 4 posts on it? It's very telling.



It's very telling somebody named DitzyBrunette continues to post in this thread despite making it clear her dislike for Donna over and over.


----------



## calauria (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Donna is LOVING the attention, can't you tell? Had only her "friends" posted, this thread would have what, 4 posts on it? It's very telling.



SO WHAT if she loves the attention!!! SO THE FUCK WHAT?? SO DOES EVERY CELEBRITY!!! THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH LOVING ATTENTION!!!

I just don't see the point of all the hatred and nasty comments. It's not like she personally stole money from you or done anything to you personally. I just find all the name calling and hatred very disgusting and weird!! I mean, WTF???!!!


----------



## SparkGirl (May 5, 2010)

_*Yep, I sure am...and I also step away from my computer once in a while to go to a NJ Bash to see my "friends"...You live in NJ...have I ever seen you at a bash? Here's an idea, why don't you show your face at one and actually meet the woman that you have the gall to rip to shreds, but don't have the balls to face and see what all the hype is about. But I doubt you will, it's more fun and easier to just pick...pick...and pick from the safety of your computer screen.*_


----------



## LisaInNC (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Donna is LOVING the attention, can't you tell? Had only her "friends" posted, this thread would have what, 4 posts on it? It's very telling.



For the record, Donna has a lot of friends (myself being one of them), so I can assure you she would have more than 4 posts if there werent so much jackassery on this thread. You people AMAZE me. If you dont like what she has to say, then dont watch the damned shows. 
Do I agree with her choices? No I dont, but I like her. She is very sweet and to be honest, its none of my business if she wants her life on TV. 
Why dont yall go yell at paris hilton for picking her BFF on television. Or the pregnant 16 yr olds ...or the re re jersey shore people for just being plain...stupid.


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> It's very telling somebody named DitzyBrunette continues to post in this thread despite making it clear her dislike for Donna over and over.



So if someone insults her, you feel she should just what....say thank you?
This is an open forum...whether she likes the OP or not has nothing to do with it...DB can post until her heart is content. Just as you could.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> It's very telling somebody named DitzyBrunette continues to post in this thread despite making it clear her dislike for Donna over and over.



Right, I'm totally obsessed with it. I mean I posted a whole 4 times in 4 pages, and two of them didn't even have anything to do with disliking her. Newsflash buddy, you don't get to tell people where and when to post. Sorry if that bursts your bubble. It's called my opinion, others have opinions too in case you didn't see that, and we have as much right to post here as anyone else.


----------



## calauria (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Right, I'm totally obsessed with it. I mean I posted a whole 4 times in 4 pages, and two of them didn't even have anything to do with disliking her. Newsflash buddy, you don't get to tell people where and when to post. Sorry if that bursts your bubble. It's called my opinion, others have opinions too in case you didn't see that, and we have as much right to post here as anyone else.



Yeah, well, some of yous opinions are just wacked!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Yep, I sure am...and I also step away from my computer once in a while to go to a NJ Bash to see my "friends"...You live in NJ...have I ever seen you at a bash? Here's an idea, why don't you show your face at one and actually meet the woman that you have the gall to rip to shreds, but don't have the balls to face and see what all the hype is about. But I doubt you will, it's more fun and easier to just pick...pick...and pick from the safety of your computer screen.*_



No you haven't seen me at a bash for two reasons. One, I just joined Dims a year ago and never heard of bashes prior to that. Two, I'm a single Mom who has WAY more important things to spend my money on. Spending excess amounts of cash for a party is not going to happen anytime soon. Do I have to show you my bank accounts and checkbooks and finances before I'm allowed to post? I do however see my real friends in real life. I was just with them today, do you want to talk to them? 
My bad, I didn't know being on Dims meant people HAD to go to bashes. :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

calauria said:


> Yeah, well, some of yous opinions are just wacked!!



LOL. And that is your opinion and you're welcome to it.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

I only leave my computer to go get food. 

That might be a good poll question. " How Long Can One Be On Their Computer Before Their Opinion Becomes Worthless ".

I don't know how to make a poll. Drats. :bow:


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

Oh good heavens...I think the wall for the impending train wreck is quick approaching...


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> *I only leave my computer to go get food.
> *
> That might be a good poll question. " How Long Can One Be On Their Computer Before Their Opinion Becomes Worthless ".
> 
> I don't know how to make a poll. Drats. :bow:



Mossy....I guarantee that got some of em turned on. You should start a post about it. LOL


----------



## Slykrug (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> So if someone insults her, you feel she should just what....say thank you?
> This is an open forum...whether she likes the OP or not has nothing to do with it...DB can post until her heart is content. Just as you could.


Who said I was telling her to do anything? All I said was that it was telling that somebody who does not like Donna keeps coming back to the topic.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Mossy....I guarantee that got some of em turned on. You should start a post about it. LOL


 

My goal is to make it onto the set of Judge Judy, and tell her about how many men promised me boxes of Little Debbie's...but never delivered.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Oh good heavens...I think the wall for the impending train wreck is quick approaching...


Nope, plenty of track still left.............


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

Slykrug said:


> Who said I was telling her to do anything? All I said was that it was telling that somebody who does not like Donna keeps coming back to the topic.



MANY people who don't like her (for one reason or another...everyone has their own reasons for things) go to the threads that Donna posts to see what kind of ridiculousness results either by the initial post itself or the reactions to it. Plain and simple. And sometimes they feel compelled to make a comment of their own. That's what message boards are for. If she didnt wany anyone to say anything in response, I'm sure she could have contacted a Mod first to request that as soon as she posted her announcement that the thread be closed. I've seen it done....and she chose not to do so. And so you have what you have seen thus far and at some point it will all come to a crashing end.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Donna is LOVING the attention, can't you tell? Had only her "friends" posted, this thread would have what, 4 posts on it? It's very telling.


 
I sincerely hope that she is enjoying it. And that she's laughing all the way to the proverbial bank. 

And how would you feel, if you were the target of these attacks? Because, no mistake about it, that's exactly what they are: vicious, unchecked, personal attacks. I'd have been a hell, oh yeah a HELL of a lot less gracious in my responses, had I been called a moron, a bad parent, an attention/publicity whore, an ignorant fool, an ignorant fool who is TOO FAT and therefore UNHEALTHY (implication: put down the cupcakes, fatty) and therefore GOING TO DIE SOON ... an ignorant fool who is single-handedly responsible for pushing size acceptance back a few dozen decades ... coz, y'know, we've made so many strides on our own and surely, if Donna hadn't declared herself the Rosa Parks of size acceptance, we'd have made it by now!

This is cruel. You know it. I know it. Everyone participating in or reading this thread knows it. There is simply no room for any other kind of interpretation. I'd really, REALLY like to know why it's OK to imply that Donna isn't a "good" fatty, to tell her that she's a "bad" fatty because she likes to eat and makes absolutely no apologies or excuses for that, to tell her that she's a horrible mother because she's going to eat herself into an early grave and leave her children orphaned, to suggest that she's too dumb and too "trailer park" to be any kind of representative for size acceptance. 

I may not personally agree with everything that Donna suggests or stands for, but she doesn't need my permission or approval and she certainly doesn't need my armchair analysis of the tiny snapshot of the life she chooses to share with us here. This is supposed to be a site that is dedicated to, at minimum, fat admiration. What does that mean, exactly? Admire the fatties who are healthy and mobile and articulate in a manner that we deem non-threatening to mainstream society? 

One thing I do know: I admire and respect Donna for refusing to shut her mouth and for having the courage to be exactly who she is, not just when its convenient to her and to her FA. She is who she is here, in the face of ugly criticism, and in the public eye, with the cameras rolling. And I don't see her asking for your permission or approval for any of that.


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> My goal is to make it onto the set of Judge Judy, and tell her about how many men promised me boxes of Little Debbie's...but never delivered.



And I bet none would show up. Men do that shit all the time to me. They see me out at a bar or something and then message me online to say that they saw me someplace and that I am just as beautiful in person. It's like...wtf? Why not get some cahones and come say hello then and there rather than waiting til later to tell me online that you saw me in person somewhere???

Men can be so dumb sometimes.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> I've dated enough of you morons to know that you all have a pretty nasty freak flag to fly yourself, but we sweet and nice girls keep them tucked away in a drawer, all safe for you, because we know that if we're lucky, and keep quiet and play by your rules, maybe we'll get lucky and you'll take us out in public to say, (big surprise) a restaurant so you can watch us eat therefore feeding your libido so that you can take us home and fly that nasty freak flag again, and then take off at the crack of dawn so that you can get back to your "normal and acceptable life".




You morons?...men?...some of whom show up at bashes? Is what you wrote a bash motto? Come to a bash and date a moron? Is that a great selling point?



come on...this stuff is writing itself....lol


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2010)

Rowan said:


> And I bet none would show up. Men do that shit all the time to me. They see me out at a bar or something and then message me online to say that they saw me someplace and that I am just as beautiful in person. It's like...wtf? Why not get some cahones and come say hello then and there rather than waiting til later to tell me online that you saw me in person somewhere???
> 
> Men can be so dumb sometimes.



lol...I was totally kidding.............I only accept cash


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 5, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd really, REALLY like to know why it's OK to imply that Donna isn't a "good" fatty, to tell her that she's a "bad" fatty because she likes to eat and makes absolutely no apologies or excuses for that, to tell her that she's a horrible mother because she's going to eat herself into an early grave and leave her children orphaned, to suggest that she's too dumb and too "trailer park" to be any kind of representative for size acceptance.



TraciJo, for the record, I have NEVER ever said she was ignorant or trailer trash or anything of the like. In the other thread my opinion is as clear as day, I disagree because she's a parent and what it is doing to her kids. Her education, her marriage or lack thereof, her clothing and hair, all of that was never and would never be mentioned by me.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*When I was recalling the morons, it was actually the ones that I dated before I started going to the bashes...it was only after I started going to the bashes and gaining a lot more confidence that I realized I didn't need those types of men. I don't date men I meet at bashes, plus I have a bf.*_


mossystate said:


> You morons?...men?...some of whom show up at bashes? Is what you wrote a bash motto? Come to a bash and date a moron? Is that a great selling point?
> 
> 
> 
> come on...this stuff is writing itself....lol


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> One thing I do know: I admire and respect Donna for refusing to shut her mouth and for having the courage to be exactly who she is, not just when its convenient to her and to her FA. She is who she is here, in the face of ugly criticism, and in the public eye, with the cameras rolling. And I don't see her asking for your permission or approval for any of that.



Have to admit THAT is the reason I don't feel comfortable with attacking her as a horrible person. She doesn't represent me. I don't feel personally slighted. And it seems that many of the people who want her blood wouldn't have the balls to demand it in person or the fortitude to express their opinion without the aid of a PC.


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I have to wonder how is collared princess any different than any other bbw web model? She is exploiting a fetish. Not one I enjoy or find pleasant. Certainly a fetish that makes me wonder how tolerant I really am, but not very different than any other web model exploiting a fetish save one thing, exposure.
> 
> I find it curious that the loudest and most vicious comments happen to come from self proclaimed FAs who probably visit the paysite portions of this board frequently. The fact that their issue seems to be the fact that they feel Collared Princess is shedding negative attention on them personally is a bit telling. I'm a fat dude, I don't assume that people will see this woman and associate her with me or my preferences. So why do FAs assume that they will suffer personally because she's doing press?
> 
> ...



i couldn't rep you but i'll get you later. you won't see an answer because there isn't really one except that she endangers something they'd rather be kept on the down low. that is, they like really fat chicks who eat and are lazy and brag about it and aren't just a bigger version of a skinny chick. they dream about feeding her until she can't move. its hot for them. and just like sparkgirl said, they basically want her to keep hiding under the bleachers with them for the rest of their lives. some of them date fat girls of the more "acceptable" kind but their fantasies are filled with something more extreme. they chose that for the same reason guys have chosen skinny girls, not because they really care so much about the weight someone is carrying but because of the shame. some fat girls leave the bleachers and decide to go to the prom and tell people when they get fucked. that can make some boys really mad. cuz then they might have to answer the question why and maybe feel embarrassed. so really its just another kind of closet--an outer closet.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Tell me, all-knowing one, what is "it" doing to her kids...I'm curious, how many kids does Donna have? So you've met them? You know that she's damaging them? You're truly amazing, all-knowing one...I wish I had your talent.*_



DitzyBrunette said:


> TraciJo, for the record, I have NEVER ever said she was ignorant or trailer trash or anything of the like. In the other thread my opinion is as clear as day, I disagree because she's a parent and what it is doing to her kids. Her education, her marriage or lack thereof, her clothing and hair, all of that was never and would never be mentioned by me.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*I can't rep you again....so I'm doing it here...
*_


superodalisque said:


> i couldn't rep you but i'll get you later. you won't see an answer because there isn't really one except that she endangers something they'd rather be kept on the down low. that is, they like really fat chicks who eat and are lazy and brag about it and aren't just a bigger version of a skinny chick. they dream about feeding her until she can't move. its hot for them. and just like sparkgirl said, they basically want her to keep hiding under the bleachers with them for the rest of their lives. some of them date fat girls of the more "acceptable" kind but their fantasies are filled with something more extreme. not because they really care so much but because of the shame. some fat girls leave the bleachers and decide to go to the prom and tell people when they get fucked. that can make some boys mad.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

it's been so quiet around here what with my posts being deleted and all


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i couldn't rep you but i'll get you later. you won't see an answer because there isn't really one except that she endangers something they'd rather be kept on the down low. that is, they like really fat chicks who eat and are lazy and brag about it and aren't just a bigger version of a skinny chick. they dream about feeding her until she can't move. its hot for them. and just like sparkgirl said, they basically want her to keep hiding under the bleachers with them for the rest of their lives. some of them date fat girls of the more "acceptable" kind but their fantasies are filled with something more extreme. they chose that for the same reason guys have chosen skinny girls, not because they really care so much about the weight someone is carrying but because of the shame. some fat girls leave the bleachers and decide to go to the prom and tell people when they get fucked. that can make some boys really mad. cuz then they might have to answer the question why and maybe feel embarrassed. so really its just another kind of closet--an outer closet.


 
This. So much this.


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> Tell me, all-knowing one, what is "it" doing to her kids...I'm curious, how many kids does Donna have? So you've met them? You know that she's damaging them? You're truly amazing, all-knowing one...I wish I had your talent



But, do you live with her? Are you close friends with her and the children? Do you spend a lot of time with them? Just as some are going by what limited things they see...and run with/walk with...so are you. That is pretty normal. From your ass comment...to this....seems you believe you are the all-knowing one - that's my title. I do ' get ' the reactions...from both sides of this fence.


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> TraciJo, for the record, I have NEVER ever said she was ignorant or trailer trash or anything of the like. In the other thread my opinion is as clear as day, I disagree because she's a parent and what it is doing to her kids. Her education, her marriage or lack thereof, her clothing and hair, all of that was never and would never be mentioned by me.



she knows what your opinion is, so why don't you just leave her alone? why are you badgering and bullying? she is a grown woman. she isn't making you do anything. you make your decisions and she makes hers. and besides, you are making the very same snap judgments about who she really is that you just said someone was making about you even though you've never met. and you aren't even a webmodel who makes their pay from creating fantasy. i don't think i know you just from your posts here, but i don't get your hostility or why you feel that you have the right to tell other people what to do in this way. its not thoughtful advice. its just hateful name calling. so this isn't about helping anyone. its about satisfying your need to go after someone where you weren't even invited. IRL, would you crash a party and then abuse the host? hope not. but i guess when people bully or scapegoat they feel more comfortable and accepted if they join a bandwagon. i bet you'd never be able to say all of this to her in person with her family around her. 

where are these kinds of posts for that young woman who is being convinced to gain on other threads even though she is totally inexperienced in the community and is on the verge of, or has lost her mobility. those slip quietly by. she'll do anything for the attention. she'll even crash her future for the fake attention she's getting -- never in person only over the net. everyone knows who she is. at least Donna knows whats happening to her and why. what about the protection for people who are inexperienced and really need it? ask yourself where the outcry is for that inexperienced young woman? when the new has worn off this for you, you'll figure it out. don't spend your time defending people who aren't worthwhile or in helping people to keep pretensions going. you don't know where all of the skeletons are yet but you'll find out. there are 20 something young girls on here losing their mobility little by little everyday. they are 10 -15 yrs younger than Donna but she has better mobility. i'm 20 yrs older with a back surgery under my belt and so do i. people say nothing and laugh it off. but since Donna choses it and hasn't been tricked by total naivety she is suddenly a horrible unhealthy monster? i'd be more convinced if the outrage was spread more evenly. those young ones are the ones who really need true friends because the culture here is faking them out. young fat girls i'm asking you, why is it okay for you to gain to immobility but not for Donna? think about it.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*To satisfy your curiosity, yes, I am close friends with Donna and yes, I know her children. Obviously we live 5 hours from each other so we can't see each other on a regular basis in person. And yes, I am quite knowing on this subject because I know Donna that well. I'm not typically a mouthy person on here, I keep it low-key, but I defend my friends when I feel that they are being unnecessarily attacked. I'm not that inflated to ask someone a question that I couldn't answer myself.*_



mossystate said:


> But, do you live with her? Are you close friends with her and the children? Do you spend a lot of time with them? Just as some are going by what limited things they see...and run with/walk with...so are you. That is pretty normal. From your ass comment...to this....seems you believe you are the all-knowing one - that's my title. I do ' get ' the reactions...from both sides of this fence.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

anyway if you people were really my true friends and really cared about white jew acceptance you'd all support my new record

i'm kind of like rosa parks except you know, a white jew

all the other jews are embarrassed because i go on tv saying i want to be the whitest jew of all even if it makes me a very irresponsible mother

but they're just haters trying to bring me down

i jew what i want

oh and i have kids but i really hope they don't grow up to be as white or jewish as me

because i don't actually like being a white jew

in reality i just lived a hard, depressing life and as sad as that is, it doesn't really justify me positing myself as a caricature of white jews

i should also mention i'm being paid a lot of money to go on tv and dance like the whitest jewest mascot there ever was

why do all the other white jews hate me so much


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

hey donna do you have facebook


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*I HAD to quote this one quickly because it was surely placed in an attempt to get deleted...thanks for the giggle!!!!*_


exile in thighville said:


> anyway if you people were really my true friends and really cared about white jew acceptance you'd all support my new record
> 
> i'm kind of like rosa parks except you know, a white jew
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowan (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> she knows what your opinion is, so why don't you just leave her alone? why are you badgering and bullying? she is a grown woman. she isn't making you do anything. you make your decisions and she makes hers. and besides, you are making the very same snap judgments about who she really is that you just said someone was making about you even though you've never met. i don't think i know you just from your posts here, but i don't get your hostility or why you feel that you have the right to tell other people what to do on his way. its not thoughtful advice. its just hateful name calling kinds of things. so this isn't about helping anyone. its about satisfying your need to go after someone where you weren't even invited. IRL, would you crash a party and then abuse the host? hope not.



Well it sure seems like DB is the new target to harass based on the last two pages alone.


----------



## Rowan (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> hey donna do you have facebook



I cant believe you actually asked that. OF COURSE she would have a facebook you silly silly man lol


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Oh no, ohhh no no no no no....we also harassed moron fa's too!!!*_


----------



## Rowan (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Oh no, ohhh no no no no no....we also harassed moron fa's too!!!*_



I saw a mention of moron FA's, but didnt see why they were being called morons...did I miss something?


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> why do all the other white jews hate me so much



aside from the latent sarcasm, how many of these so called "white jews" hate her? I actually see quite a few large women and men standing up for her.... it's the people who are tangentially related (FAs)to the cause of Fat Acceptance that are ready to cue up and march on her front lawn.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

my girlfriend's in another country and the lil wayne i received from amazon is not the one i specifically ordered because of the bonus disc so i'm in a foul fucking mood tonight


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Actually, I feel I can answer this question, being one of Donna's besties...she does NOT have a FB page...because the media was harassing her besties, like myself to try to get to her (the even offered me stuffs, but I declined, because I was holding out for the cold-hard-cash...I need the monies so I can hit the bashes and be with my cliquettes).*_ This is no joke, I kid you not, but I am attempting a shot at a sense of humor.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> aside from the latent sarcasm, how many of these so called "white jews" hate her? I actually see quite a few large women and men standing up for her.... it's the people who are tangentially related (FAs)to the cause of Fat Acceptance that are ready to cue up and march on her front lawn.



if you think every fat person is primarily related to "the cause of fat acceptance" you've clearly never been to clips4sale

but you're also wrong so there's that too


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Just read the paragraph again referencing the moron fa's...actually I have a pic on my camera of you sitting on my moron fa-ex's lap Miss Rowan *_



Rowan said:


> I saw a mention of moron FA's, but didnt see why they were being called morons...did I miss something?


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Methinks Amazon was on the wrong end of a very nasty email tonight...*_


exile in thighville said:


> my girlfriend's in another country and the lil wayne i received from amazon is not the one i specifically ordered because of the bonus disc so i'm in a foul fucking mood tonight


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

the most bizarre development in the donna debate is this notion that FAs or feeders are somehow revealing something disingenuous about themselves by frantically distancing themselves from this mensa marvel

which is like admonishing black people for not clamoring to see _song of the south_ released on dvd

does that "say" something about them even if they play "plantation owner" and "happy slave" in bed


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> if you think every fat person is primarily related to "the cause of fat acceptance" you've clearly never been to clips4sale
> 
> but you're also wrong so there's that too



I don't think every fat person is primarily related to the cause for fat acceptance no. But as someone who ACTUALLY suffers the financial slings and arrows of watching coworkers get insurance "discounts and incentives" because they have a certain BMI or participate in a sit up competition I'd say I have more at stake than someone who is not being actively discriminated against financially using the most legal and PC means possible.

Call me crazy, but I'd say us fatties have more to lose if the shit hits the fan the way you guys seem to be predicting.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

i hear you and it sounds right on paper

but the reality is that plenty of tea party members are not in a tax bracket where their cause is financially beneficial to them. not everyone who has something at stake by default is more it than the people fighting for it.

i mean by this logic wouldn't all women be by default pro-choice because the government's decision to regulate their bodies is at stake?

if donna had any interest in comprehending her charade's influence on the population's view of fat acceptance she would likely tone it the fuck down.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*You need to learn to start lying on your insurance applications...you'd be surprised at how little they actually take the time to verify (actually they don't have the time to verify). *_



stldpn said:


> I don't think every fat person is primarily related to the cause for fat acceptance no. But as someone who ACTUALLY suffers the financial slings and arrows of watching coworkers get insurance "discounts and incentives" because they have a certain BMI or participate in a sit up competition I'd say I have more at stake than someone who is not being actively discriminated against financially using the most legal and PC means possible.


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> the most bizarre development in the donna debate is this notion that FAs or feeders are somehow revealing something disingenuous about themselves by frantically distancing themselves from this mensa marvel
> 
> which is like admonishing black people for not clamoring to see _song of the south_ released on dvd
> 
> does that "say" something about them even if they play "plantation owner" and "happy slave" in bed



but that's the thing... you're NOT a Black person clamoring to see song of the south on dvd... you're some white guy talking about the fact that James Baskett is an uncle tom because he participated.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> but that's the thing... you're NOT a Black person clamoring to see song of the south on dvd... you're some white guy talking about the fact that James Baskett is an uncle tom because he participated.



and?......


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*You need to learn to start lying on your insurance applications...you'd be surprised at how little they actually take the time to verify (actually they don't have the time to verify). *_



oh no I'm not talking about that I'm talking about stuff like this . Employee incentive programs that are perfectly legal that end up discriminating against fatter employees.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

EDIT: eh not worth it


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I have to wonder how is collared princess any different than any other bbw web model?



i'd have to see her SAT scores to be sure


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

i agree health care is screwed up. its great for an ssbbw who is a webmodel anyway to take the chance and stock away some real money for her future instead of just what she can get from websites. it makes sense if you are doing the same thing there anyway to up the ante and really get paid for it. that sounds more responsible than nibbling away at the margins with an avergage or less than average job and just making an ok , if that amount with a website.


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> and?......



seriously? It makes you look like a moron to be bashing on a fat person in the name of protecting fat people. FYI James Baskett took a job. He was a respected actor in the black community before that point and he was the first black man to win a friggin academy award for it after the fact. Did people disagree with the overall tone of the film yes, does that make him a shitty person or actor HELL NO!


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Oh that is just awful...that is thread-worthy material....you should think about starting one, it would take off like a wildfire. I totally discounted it after I saw how incorrectly my state is being represented haha*_



stldpn said:


> oh no I'm not talking about that I'm talking about stuff like this . Employee incentive programs that are perfectly legal that end up discriminating against fatter employees.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> seriously? It makes you look like a moron to be bashing on a fat person in the name of protecting fat people. FYI James Baskett took a job. He was a respected actor in the black community before that point and he was the first black man to win a friggin academy award for it after the fact. Did people disagree with the overall tone of the film yes, does that make him a shitty person or actor HELL NO!



then surely you'll forgive me for holding my applause until donna wins an academy award


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

and calling her a "person" is one school of thought


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Actually, I feel I can answer this question, being one of Donna's besties...she does NOT have a FB page...because the media was harassing her besties, like myself to try to get to her (the even offered me stuffs, but I declined, because I was holding out for the cold-hard-cash...I need the monies so I can hit the bashes and be with my cliquettes).*_ This is no joke, I kid you not, but I am attempting a shot at a sense of humor.



yeah i got to lose her facebook too thanks to those goons


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

why would you turn down cash to "get to her" when she herself accepted cash so her children could be "gotten to"

in fact since when does she not want to be "gotten"


----------



## DeniseW (May 6, 2010)

I sure wish I knew how much we were allowed to say to one person here before we get banned because what I have to say to Dan Dan the Insult man could fill the friggin Grand Canyon but I refuse to be banned over him....are you going for a personal best or just on your period????


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> and calling her a "person" is one school of thought



Ok so fess up how often do you visit the paysite board? Only a man who views BBWs as simple objects could make a statement that vile.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Noooo, I said (in jest) that I was holding out for the cold-hard-cash....*_


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Ok so fess up how often do you visit the paysite board?



i'll appreciate when the irony of this post sinks in


----------



## DeniseW (May 6, 2010)

vile, now that's a word, so is despicable and another word would be hostile, there are so many to describe him(but calling him a him is too akin to a compliment. 





stldpn said:


> Ok so fess up how often do you visit the paysite board? Only a man who views BBWs as simple objects could make a statement that vile.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> I sure wish I knew how much we were allowed to say to one person here before we get banned because what I have to say to Dan Dan the Insult man could fill the friggin Grand Canyon but I refuse to be banned over him....are you going for a personal best or just on your period????



this is not my "personal best" but it is a nice deserving outlet

sweetheart, at the end of the day, donna will exercise her right to stop reading this thread when it goes the way all her threads go, and she will bring a lot of money home from the nice people at the tv studio to "spoil her kids with toys". i still won't have health insurance. all will be right with the world.


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> if you think every fat person is primarily related to "the cause of fat acceptance" you've clearly never been to clips4sale
> 
> but you're also wrong so there's that too



every fat person is primarily related whether they know it or not because of how society is right now. others have a true choice. i'm black, but if i hadn't been involved in the civil rights movement hands on i'm still primarily related to it by the nature of my very existence--the same with being fat. fat people have a shared reality. but what does that shared reality mean and whose individual identity is it? it belongs to all fat people no matter how they chose to live their lives. and thats certainly not for those who aren't fat to decide.


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Ok so fess up how often do you visit the paysite board? Only a man who views BBWs as simple objects could make a statement that vile.



could be logged in 24/7 lol. Donna can take her clothes off there but she can only talk about it here. if she talks somewhere else she needs outside approval.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

i don't need to gain 300 lbs to be embarrassed by this lady. you don't need to play soprano sax to think kenny g is terrible.


----------



## DeniseW (May 6, 2010)

I guess she'll have to start running her offers by all the know it all SA gurus on here that know what's best for her and are "afraid" to have her speak for them. Tell me people, has it really been a problem for you...I mean seriously, has your life been disrupted in any way shape or form by Donna's decisions?? If you weren't all so busy sticking your nose in her business, maybe you could see it for what it really is....Jesus, I haven't seen such ignorace in I don't know how long.....get a friggin grip.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*I remember a little while back Donna did actually come into Dims asking for people's ideas and opinions about what she should talk about in a future interview or documentary she was doing and she was mercilessly tortured about that request too....Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. I'm staring to think that some people just like to hear the sound of their own snark.*_


DeniseW said:


> I guess she'll have to start running her offers by all the know it all SA gurus on here that know what's best for her and are "afraid" to have her speak for them. Tell me people, has it really been a problem for you...I mean seriously, has your life been disrupted in any way shape or form by Donna's decisions?? If you weren't all so busy sticking your nose in her business, maybe you could see it for what it really is....Jesus, I haven't seen such ignorace in I don't know how long.....get a friggin grip.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

it's not "her business" when she waives her right to privacy and allows herself, her business and most disgustingly her children, to become public property

and the joke's really on the people defending her because she's repeatedly said over and over and over that she does not give a fuck

_that_ i respect

people who aren't donna giving a fuck, such as in this thread, are caring about restoring dignity and honor that even she herself doesn't


----------



## Szombathy (May 6, 2010)

What a funny thread.

I wonder if anyone else finds it ironic that those people who think that even this thread is an attempt by CP to gain attention (and for some reason have a problem with that, if indeed it is the case) would continuously repeat their objections to such attention-grabbing on this thread, thus gaining the thread and CP more attention, which is exactly what they say they don't want to do.

Paradoxical. Or it seems that way.


----------



## Rowan (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Just read the paragraph again referencing the moron fa's...actually I have a pic on my camera of you sitting on my moron fa-ex's lap Miss Rowan *_



Ah...i can only think of one lap i actually sat in and that was at the bash...so i might know who you are speaking of.


----------



## DeniseW (May 6, 2010)

lol...um, yeah, it kinda is, you do know about the rights of American citizens, don't you?




exile in thighville said:


> it's not "her business" when she waives her right to privacy and allows herself, her business and most disgustingly her children, to become public property


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*Ohhhh, so people that choose to show their children on tv or allow them into the media are disgusting? Take the valium and hit the sheets, you've burned enough bridges tonight Dan...and if you're not already off my FB page, you will be!!!


exile in thighville said:



it's not "her business" when she waives her right to privacy and allows herself, her business and most disgustingly her children, to become public property

Click to expand...

*_


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i don't need to gain 300 lbs to be embarrassed by this lady. you don't need to play soprano sax to think kenny g is terrible.



if you're embarrassed thats your problem and not hers. if some strange fat lady who says stuff is the bane of your existence as a self proclaimed FA --you have issues and she isn't it. you fear a stereotype? you fear negative attention? and you actually think its in your power to control what she does as a free person? she isn't yours to command. you need to think about that my Jewish brother. this all kind of reminds me of when Jewish people were asked to renounce their religion because of what gentiles thought. if one person in the family didn't give up the faith they all had to die. this isn't Spain or the inquisition. people don't need to go to their deaths for being fat. we're not burning fat people and frying their lovers in their grease. be brave! be strong! *black power symbol*


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> What a funny thread.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else finds it ironic that those people who think that even this thread is an attempt by CP to gain attention (and for some reason have a problem with that, if indeed it is the case) would continuously repeat their objections to such attention-grabbing on this thread, thus gaining the thread and CP more attention, which is exactly what they say they don't want to do.
> 
> Paradoxical. Or it seems that way.



uh huh!


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Ohhhh, so people that choose to show their children on tv or allow them into the media are disgusting? Take the valium and hit the sheets, you've burned enough bridges tonight Dan...and if you're not already off my FB page, you will be!!!
> *_



i don't even know who you are, much less if i have you added on facebook or not


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i don't need to gain 300 lbs to be embarrassed by this lady. you don't need to play soprano sax to think kenny g is terrible.



I'm 370lbs and you don't see me marching my fat ass over to the tv station in disgust. If I actually thought she was as powerful as you seem to think she is I might do that. I'm sorry, I don't think the majority of FAs have a personal vested interest in this, after all, it's pretty easy for you to remove the feathers from your butt and stop calling yourself a rooster in public. You may not be disengenuous in your desire to "help" fatties but YOU do more damage by ridiculing her as a fat monster than she could ever do flapping her gums on TV. 

FYI For those of us who are fat, it takes a bit more effort to get "unfat."


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> lol...um, yeah, it kinda is, you do know about the rights of American citizens, don't you?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_figure

sorry to be the one to tell you


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm 370lbs and you don't see me marching my fat ass over to the tv station in disgust.



that's almost the same as taking an hour or so to refute opinions on a screen from bed


----------



## collared Princess (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i don't even know who you are, much less if i have you added on facebook or not




Guys he is just pissed because his mom treated him bad ..She was immobile or something so like you said earlier Super O people take stuff out on you that they have dealt with or that they struggle with.He hates me because I remind him of his mother.He probally hates it that I buy my kids lots of stuff and spoil them big time because his mom didnt do it..All his hating has to do with his mother and he is putting it off on me..

I read this in a thread he wrote a while back...


----------



## Saoirse (May 6, 2010)

i wanna have sex with Exile.

O WEIGHT. WRONG THREAD.

:wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Guys he is just pissed because his mom treated him bad ..She was immobile or something so like you said earlier Super O people take stuff out on you that they have dealt with or that they struggle with.He hates me because I remind him of his mother.He probally hates it that I buy my kids lots of stuff and spoil them big time because his mom didnt do it..All his hating has to do with his mother and he is putting it off on me..
> 
> I read this in a thread he wrote a while back...



that would be pretty awesome not gonna lie


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

what do you even say to that though seriously


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> that's almost the same as taking an hour or so to refute opinions on a screen from bed



Not hardly. Showing your face is a touch different, I mean the only thing I know about you right now is you have fucked up taste in slippers. Besides showing up indicates a level of commitment specially in 90 degree heat. So, since you're ready to be a lifelong member of the club, I bet we can find someone to tattoo something inspirational like "respect da fatties" on your forehead.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

_*See?? You just made my point, you were on my FB page at one time, per your request...so you just went in, like a typical FA and looked at my pics and then de-friend-ed me when you were done. You don't even remember doing it! Thus continues my theory on the stereotype of many FA's.*_



exile in thighville said:


> i don't even know who you are, much less if i have you added on facebook or not


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

oh honey. i really meant to call you again, i swear. it must have slipped my mind after our night of passion.


----------



## Szombathy (May 6, 2010)

Couldn't resist... 

View attachment yo mama.jpg


----------



## collared Princess (May 6, 2010)

SparkGirl said:


> _*See?? You just made my point, you were on my FB page at one time, per your request...so you just went in, like a typical FA and looked at my pics and then de-friend-ed me when you were done. You don't even remember doing it! Thus continues my theory on the stereotype of many FA's.*_




what a real winner..he really see's women as objects..what a great guy


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

this thread just got A+


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

my main case against donna is that "princess" is capitalized but not "collared"

i mean that's on some e.e. cummings shit


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> it's not "her business" when she waives her right to privacy and allows herself, her business and most disgustingly her children, to become public property
> 
> and the joke's really on the people defending her because she's repeatedly said over and over and over that she does not give a fuck
> 
> ...




you waved your right to privacy when you came here to post. but you seem to have felt that you had some kind of "unspoken right" to keep your publicly posted fantasies private when the shit came down. seems like you need to learn the difference between public and private too.


its no joke on us. we always knew who she was and what she was doing. and we accepted her right to do that. we aren't trying to control her. she doesn't make us ashamed of who we are. you're supposed to be SA. if you really were it wouldn't be so easy for a fat woman freely doing her thing to embarrass you. you could say more power to her and go and live your life. but you have to control it. and controlling a fat woman isn't SA. its makes it seem that its all about you. interesting that there are a whole lot of FAs who don't have an issue with her. they can desire her whether she is public or private doing and saying some of the same things you hate. but, its ok that its hot to you when a fat woman says that someone viewed her as a freak and she didn't feel so comfy about it? i just don't get where you're coming from. sorry. it just seems that you don't care what the women actually want as long as you are satisfied. i hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Not at all, but my feelings on what Donna is doing are pretty clear from the last time we went down this road.
> 
> And this when can someone not have a limit? haven't we been over this? Just like someone who can be attracted to slim and average figures can see an anorexic as slowly killing him or her self, so too can an FA see someone of a certain EXTREME and feel that they are not only unhealthy, but actively suicidal.
> 
> Try again, Super O.



Certain sporting events are suicidal .....



SparkGirl said:


> _*Ohhhh, so people that choose to show their children on tv or allow them into the media are disgusting? Take the valium and hit the sheets, you've burned enough bridges tonight Dan...and if you're not already off my FB page, you will be!!!
> *_



QFT... Seems as if quite a few folks have a problem with this - but, as much as folks can critcize Donna - she has every right to pursue her media quest whether folks like it or not. Hopefully she's found this latest venture a rewarding experience... Dan burning bridges .. no shit ... 




exile in thighville said:


> that's almost the same as taking an hour or so to refute opinions on a screen from bed



just an hour.... and how do you know that opinions are being refuted on a screen from bed?????


----------



## Weeze (May 6, 2010)

wow. 
wow.
wow.
i have to go pee.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> you waved your right to privacy when you came here to post. but you seem to have felt that you had some kind of "unspoken right" to keep your publicly posted fantasies private when the shit came down. seems like you need to learn the difference between public and private too.



are you saying donna needs to learn the difference between public and private? she's remained unflappably proud of her actions in the face of all this criticism so i'm not sure why the sour grapes here. both she and i are pretty comfortable in the positions we've taken.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> so if you don't like it maybe you or a group of guys like you should *get out in public and say she doesn't represent you and why. provide an alternative instead of just blasting someone else's choice.* it would be great to see a group of very open very public FAs and i bet they could make a LOT of cash as well as receive a lot of admiration from women who never knew they existed.





joswitch said:


> If anyone finds themselves being identified with her and dislikes that, well *you've got a voice, you can always choose to put those people straight*....



THIS THIS THIS needs to be reiterated about 100000000000000 more times.

For anyone who is mad because "Donna doesn't represent me" well then, get out there and use your voice and represent your damn self. You're not a victim, and if you want your own lifestyle/preference/etc. to be seen fairly, well, feel free to work to make that happen. 

It's on you.


----------



## jenboo (May 6, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Oh you are a very clever person..This thread is for my friends only but as you can see black jack seems to have this weird obsession with me..This deep hate.He wants to drive me out of the on line community.Im here to stay.I have wonderful friends here and this is where I met Philippe.
> 
> I just shake my head at all the post that everything I say or do it just isnt good enough..I could say hey everyone in Dim Im going to give you guys a million dollars a each and Id hear, she gave it to me in all 20 dollar bills, I wanted 1hundreds.
> 
> ...



I am surprised that some of the posts on this thread have not been removed. I am sorry for the bitterness shown to you by some of the comments and say congratulations on being on international television


----------



## jenboo (May 6, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Not at all, but my feelings on what Donna is doing are pretty clear from the last time we went down this road.
> 
> And this when can someone not have a limit? haven't we been over this? Just like someone who can be attracted to slim and average figures can see an anorexic as slowly killing him or her self, so too can an FA see someone of a certain EXTREME and feel that they are not only unhealthy, but actively suicidal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 6, 2010)

I've remained quiet on this issue, even when the subject first came up, but now I feel compelled to finally voice my thoughts. I think this has gotten way out of control. 

I can't say that I agree with collared Princess' agenda, but she does not represent who I am. She does not represent other individuals or a community even as a whole. I am my own person. Her choices do not affect my choices. If this is what she chooses to do, that's her life to do so. In no way does it dictate my own. 

I don't understand the mentality in some people that the choices of other people are going to directly affect them. How? How are their decisions going to affect you? I'd really like to know why it bothers them so much that one family has 19 children or one lady wants to weigh 1k. 

What does that have to do with me? Nothing. There's no gun being pointed to anyone's head to conform to something that does not pertain to them. So where then is this poison coming from, this vicious and utterly vile hatred?


----------



## jenboo (May 6, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Right now, I'm seeing a lot of the "members of Dimensions" as nothing more than a torch-carrying mob of hypocritical jackanuses, so I can't say I'd lose any sleep over the thought of losing an internet popularity contest.



yep yep and yep


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

it's honestly really great for the many who do not feel threatened by donna's public persona. but you don't have to feel threatened by someone to vehemently disagree with and intensely dislike what they do. and trying to dig for dirt on the dissenters only makes you look threatened.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2010)

yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> it's honestly really great for the many who do not feel threatened by donna's public persona. but you don't have to feel threatened by someone to vehemently disagree with and intensely dislike what they do. and trying to dig for dirt on the dissenters only makes you look threatened.



case in point: I don't feel particularly threatened by Arizona's new immigration law, but I sure do think Russell Pearce and Jan Brewer are vote mugging cunts.


----------



## joswitch (May 6, 2010)

And yet Donna has no power over anyone else here - to make any laws or otherwise.. So your example is irrelevant...


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 6, 2010)

I ask all of you,is what Donna is doing affecting your lives ? 
If not ,can you not turn the other cheek and live and let live,I am gaining too and happy with myself right now,It is Donna's choice to put herself in the spotlight,I might be her size one day but it is my choice too,however I am shy as a rule and not a publicity seeker,however my attitude is let her get on with it,we should all be more supportive of each other and not sniping and bitching,LIFE IS TOO SHORT !!!!!
Thank you,rant over..
Jayne


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 6, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Im posting this to all my friends here..
> Entertainment Tonight will air a very nice Mothers Day special they did on me.The program airs part of next week May 10th on CBS at 7:30..
> Philippe and the kids surprised me with breakfast in bed.ET gave me a makeover and a limo into the city for dinner and to Nancy's club in the city..



Hey there! I've marked it on my calendar. Have a Happy Mother's Day D! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Preston (May 6, 2010)

Dan is everything I wish I could be.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2010)

Preston said:


> Dan is everything I wish I could be.



it's really too bad my signature privileges remain AWOL long after my infraction "expired"


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> There's this one male poster who goes around spewing self-righteous bullshit. He knows who he is and you can smell him on this thread. Notice he was the first one to attack the OP because it makes him feel like a big man!
> 
> He never stays on topic, no, just goes on the agenda to attack and prove his self-righteous points.
> 
> If you don't kiss his ass or stroke his ego like some women do, he goes on the attack. That's all he does. There's too many cool peeps on this board (like Nutty, Casting Pearls, etc )to let a few asswipes ruin your day.



If you're talking about Beej.....you're dead wrong. If you're not....disregard this post.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i couldn't rep you but i'll get you later. you won't see an answer because there isn't really one except that she endangers something they'd rather be kept on the down low. that is, they like really fat chicks who eat and are lazy and brag about it and aren't just a bigger version of a skinny chick. they dream about feeding her until she can't move. its hot for them. and just like sparkgirl said, they basically want her to keep hiding under the bleachers with them for the rest of their lives. some of them date fat girls of the more "acceptable" kind but their fantasies are filled with something more extreme. they chose that for the same reason guys have chosen skinny girls, not because they really care so much about the weight someone is carrying but because of the shame. some fat girls leave the bleachers and decide to go to the prom and tell people when they get fucked. that can make some boys really mad. cuz then they might have to answer the question why and maybe feel embarrassed. so really its just another kind of closet--an outer closet.



_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to superodalisque again."_​
Shit.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> you can smell him on this thread.



Hey I showered this week shut the fuck up

ETA:



SparkGirl said:


> _*I'm also sick of reading post after post from people whose assprints are permanently cemented on your computer chairs who think that their opinion and version of reality are valid. I'd only care about your opinion if you stepped away from your computer once in a while. I know Donna and am friends with her, because she gets out there in the bbw community and makes an effort to socialize for real...more than I can say for most of you posters. I've known her for a while now and I have never heard her say a mean thing about anyone or done one nasty thing, but all of you negative posters would rather sit in front of your computers and continue to pass judgment than try to get out there in the community and meet this lovely lady. As a few nice ladies have pointed out to all of you negative and nasty fa's spewing your judgment, you have never appeared more ugly, condescending and unattractive to me.
> *_



You've met me in real life, you know I'm not just some chode at at computer desk all my life- does this make my opinion invalid here? Or is there some other bullshit reason you'd like to discard what I've saying?


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If you're talking about Beej.....you're dead wrong. If you're not....disregard this post.



she might be talking about beej and she might not... but if she is talking about him... she might know more than you do about exactly what he CAN be like... trust me he may not be as worthy of your defense as you think ... 

Happyface and I both have a history of making stands on subjects that no one else really agree with... That may be part of why I still respect her as a human being more than other people do. I don't always think she's right but I try to make sure I understand her position before I jump up and say she's wrong, and I would never have the kind of ridiculous conviction it takes to tell her that she as a person is loathsome or ignorant because I don't like her politics, feelings, or thoughts.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> she might be talking about beej and she might not... but if she is talking about him... she might know more than you do about exactly what he CAN be like... trust me he may not be as worthy of your defense as you think ...
> 
> Happyface and I both have a history of making stands on subjects that no one else really agree with... That may be part of why I still respect her as a human being more than other people do. I don't always think she's right but I try to make sure I understand her position before I jump up and say she's wrong, and I would never have the kind of ridiculous conviction it takes to tell her that she as a person is loathsome or ignorant because I don't like her politics, feelings, or thoughts.



If she is talking about me, I'm sure that Hayes (who I've quarrelled with online and met in real life) would know more than either of you about exactly what I CAN be like. Especially since I've interacted with the two of you only in the past what, eight months? And Hayes and I have known each other for about four years now.

And sorry if me providing evidence that disagrees with your opinions degrades you as a human being or whatever you're accusing me of.


----------



## Paquito (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> she might be talking about beej and she might not... but if she is talking about him... she might know more than you do about exactly what he CAN be like... *trust me he may not be as worthy of your defense as you think ... *
> 
> Happyface and I both have a history of making stands on subjects that no one else really agree with... That may be part of why I still respect her as a human being more than other people do. I don't always think she's right but I try to make sure I understand her position before I jump up and say she's wrong, and I would never have the kind of ridiculous conviction it takes to tell her that she as a person is loathsome or ignorant because I don't like her politics, feelings, or thoughts.



That was fucking cute. Just because someone frequently calls you on your bullshit, they obviously must be a bad person not to be trusted.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> she might be talking about beej and she might not... but if she is talking about him... she might know more than you do about exactly what he CAN be like... trust me he may not be as worthy of your defense as you think ...
> 
> Happyface and I both have a history of making stands on subjects that no one else really agree with... That may be part of why I still respect her as a human being more than other people do. I don't always think she's right but I try to make sure I understand her position before I jump up and say she's wrong, and I would never have the kind of ridiculous conviction it takes to tell her that she as a person is loathsome or ignorant because I don't like her politics, feelings, or thoughts.



Speaking as someone who's met him, been to bashes with him, and have seen around the community for years....I think I know him a tiiiiiiiny bit better than Happyface. He is definitely worthy of my defense and anyone else who's met him.

I don't know him as well as his real friends but I do know when he feels strongly about something, its not blind bitterness that compels him to speak out.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2010)

I think Stlpdn is a pretty cool guy. eh posts misogynist posts and doesn't afraid of anything 

What a fucking martyr.

Happyface doesn't so much post as go into a fugue and randomly shit on her keyboard without reading anything aside from the OP.

Blackjack is a fine person IRL.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 6, 2010)

*Beej, my comments were not directed specifically at you, by any means...but I will say, calling Donna's life a "Circus Freakshow" was very unnecessary, negative and mean-spirited. I think you could have phrased it much better than that. As far as another "bullshit" reason...I think I made my opinion very clear in that post, no more, no less. It was not aimed at any one specific person. Obviously the "assprint" people I referred to had nothing to do with you because you're very active in the bbw community.*


Blackjack said:


> Hey I showered this week shut the fuck up
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


----------



## collared Princess (May 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If you're talking about Beej.....you're dead wrong. If you're not....disregard this post.



Wasnt he the one that threatend you . He wanted to kick your ass at the NJ bash? ..so you hung out with Philippe me and Sparky?


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2010)

lololololololol


I have a crush on this thread.


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Speaking as someone who's met him, been to bashes with him, and have seen around the community for years....I think I know him a tiiiiiiiny bit better than Happyface. He is definitely worthy of my defense and anyone else who's met him.
> 
> I don't know him as well as his real friends but I do know when he feels strongly about something, its not blind bitterness that compels him to speak out.



Look I watched him post for a year before I dropped him onto my ignore list. And that's where he's going to stay for a lot of reasons. You can stand up and tell me that he's "just not like that" all day, but the reality of it is you've never met happyface right? If meeting is what allows you to vouch for someone maybe you should. She might be a horrible person, but I doubt she's as ignorant or mean spirited as I've seen some people make her out to be. 

Forums have a tendency to bring out all of the strongest emotions in all of us. And what I know about BLackjack is that I consider him a forum bully that I've never seen add anything to a conversation that was really all that insightful. I would never say he's a horrible man, but I also wouldn't call his Bullshit here excuseable 100% of the time.

Forum bully behavior allows you to castigate someone on a personal basis without knowing anything about them other than the fact that "you don't like what this person stands for." I mean shit. I'm sure there are people you know and like IRL who have all kinds of opinions you don't like or agree with and you don't know it because you don't get the chance to talk about hot button issues with them. You wouldn't call them dumb would you? But he's taken that liberty, several times, and I don't cotton with people who think they have a right to judge a person based on such a small and insignificant thing as a single forum post. I recognize there might be something small that I could agree with him on but given he's a 20 something FA who works a deli counter I'm fairly sure It's not something I can't live without right now. For me it's more aggravation than it's worth.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Wasnt he the one that threatend you . He wanted to kick your ass at the NJ bash? ..so you hung out with Philippe me and Sparky?



When was this? Because I haven't been to Jersey in over a year and while there my interactions with Hayes have been fairly amicable.


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ahahahaha! Way to misrepresent!
> 
> The level of reading comprehension FAIL that you just displayed here - is largely why I don't bother posting anything lengthy (or possibly controversial) on DIMs anymore.
> Especially if it requires the reader to THINK or !worse! read reference(s), or understand logic or nuance, or evidence, or science, or anything y'know *challenging* like that.
> ...



Perhaps Joswich is my BJ. I rarely agree with him, but sometimes he makes me think. I kinda like the guy, and at the very least he doesn't give me those awful wanting to take a shit in a box and postmark it to him feelings.


----------



## joswitch (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Perhaps Joswich is my BJ. I rarely agree with him, but sometimes he makes me think. I kinda like the guy, and at the very least he doesn't give me those awful wanting to take a shit in a box and postmark it to him feelings.



Haha! I'm glad I'll be able to go to my postbox without fear!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 6, 2010)

Closing this thread until the moderators can have a discussion. It may or may not be reopened.

/Moderator


----------

